# ***REVISED*** November Testing Thread/7 BFPs, 19.4%



## dachsundmom

Hi Ladies!

For reasons I won't get into, poor Jodie had to leave BnB and I am hoping it's just for a much needed break...:cry:

Please update your info on this thread; it's safest to assume that I don't have your testing date, so inform a girl please, lol. :thumbup:

However, please read this part carefully.....

THIS IS NOT A SYMPTOM SPOTTING THREAD! :haha:

:dust::dust:






1st Nov
Viking15 (Indigo said so):bfp:



2nd Nov


3rd Nov
SA JennyPenny (mom to Buttons the kitty)


4th Nov
HAPPY BIRTHDAY JODIE!!!!!:cake:
NAPzWIFE


5th Nov
beachlover1
Mamie (she loves cake)
SwabianMrs :bfp: On Nov 1


6th Nov
polaris (tentative) AF



7th Nov
momofone08 (might be testing on 11/6, but we needed a name for the 7th)
Toothfairy29:angel:


8th Nov
AlexisLilly


9th Nov
RashaaAFGood luck on the 17th!
hugs3409AF
Charliegirl27 AF
iwantanother


10th Nov
Milty AF
Conina:bfp:
MarleysgirlAF
ksluice :bfp:
Wendyk07AF
sushipatAF


11th Nov
lafaith
Butterfly67 (finally out of the big litterbox)AF:cake:
Wooly (should DH's schedule allow)AF


12th Nov
Kristy HAF
CookBook :bfp:


13th Nov


14th Nov
NorthStar (under much duress and sucking COCK this cycle)AF
bradandjane
Tnkzmom (she will get tossed if she SS again, lol)
Froliky2011AF
geaAF


15th Nov
peacebaby:bfp:


16th Nov
Desperado167 (Always 1st in my heart)AF
Lorraine2
DylisAF
LiSa2010

17th Nov
AltaMom
Rebekah05AF
foxykins

18th Nov
yoyojojoAF
lilmama6
peanutpupAF

19th Nov
Suma (again, lol)AF
Graceyous:bfp:
Just_marriedAF


20th Nov
LillyLoveAF
patooti
marriedatlast

21st Nov
manuitiAF
googly (back in the game)AF
constancev18

22nd Nov


23rd Nov
Keekee (her new boobs moved here)AF
Bluebell bunAF


24th Nov
ChattyB

25th Nov


26th Nov
hockey24 (round 2)


27th Nov
OvenBunWanted (she's a doxie mom too):bfp:


28th Nov

Lucky7s
Sheadknight
Naturenut

29th Nov
Natsby (she's manifesting extra hard and temping earlier in her cycle)AF
MommyToBeIsMeAF

30th Nov
Jax (nervous breakdown not withstanding)Limbo Land


----------



## Desperado167

Hi Brooke and thanks so much for doing this ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Can u put me down for the 16th of November ,pretty please :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Hi Brooke and thanks so much for doing this ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Can u put me down for the 16th of November ,pretty please :hugs::hugs:

Of course! And thank you for getting here so quickly! :haha::hugs:

Where in the hell is Jax? I know she got the memo.:growlmad::winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Brooke and thanks so much for doing this ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Can u put me down for the 16th of November ,pretty please :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Of course! And thank you for getting here so quickly! :haha::hugs:
> 
> Where in the hell is Jax? I know she got the memo.:growlmad::winkwink:Click to expand...

She's gone offline :growlmad::haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Oh Dear!!! Dmom if you hear from her, can you send Jodie lots of hugs from be? Hope she is ok xxxxx

Dunno when I will be testing as I am still waiting for AF :-( cycle from hell...


----------



## Sus09

errrr from be???? From me even!!! Crap mobile typing


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus...just update us when you can...:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, I forgot to mention, please feel free to talk about anything on this thread...doesn't have to be TTC related; trust me, a lot of us love the distraction, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, I forgot to mention, please feel free to talk about anything on this thread...doesn't have to be TTC related; trust me, a lot of us love the distraction, lol.

 Food,dh,pets ,decorating and fitness are pretty popular distractions :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:


----------



## SuperAwesome

So, I was looking out my office window and what do I see? A pair of sore boobies, walking down the street. 

Oh. No symptom spotting. Humph!


----------



## dachsundmom

SuperAwesome said:


> So, I was looking out my office window and what do I see? A pair of sore boobies, walking down the street.
> 
> Oh. No symptom spotting. Humph!

Be gone with you! :ninja: :haha: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> SuperAwesome said:
> 
> 
> So, I was looking out my office window and what do I see? A pair of sore boobies, walking down the street.
> 
> Oh. No symptom spotting. Humph!
> 
> Be gone with you! :ninja: :haha: :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Conina

Thanks for this Brooke. But I'm so upset about Jodes!!! Jodes come back we miss you already!! xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina said:


> Thanks for this Brooke. But I'm so upset about Jodes!!! Jodes come back we miss you already!! xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:

IDK....Probably Nov 1st for this cycle.... :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, I will put you down as a maybe and if you change your mind...no big deal...:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Ok, thanks...

I was just about to tell you to scratch that....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, you got top billing and a tentative by your name, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo, you got top billing and a tentative by your name, lol.

:sulk:


----------



## Indigo77

I say no one tests in November! We all go on strike!


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Indigo, you got top billing and a tentative by your name, lol.
> 
> :sulk:Click to expand...

You weren't an 11/1 tester! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I say no one tests in November! We all go on strike!

Ok, you must be on crack...this is me we are talking about, lol. 

Notice, I don't even have a testing date...it's whenever the mood strikes.:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Maybe let her have a bunny next to her name? Would that help, T?


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I say no one tests in November! We all go on strike!
> 
> Ok, you must be on crack...this is me we are talking about, lol.
> 
> Notice, I don't even have a testing date...it's whenever the mood strikes.:haha:Click to expand...

I have 2 or 3 tests left. I am flushing them....:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Or maybe I should burn them all.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Or maybe I should burn them all.

That would be more significant on 11/11/11!:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Maybe let her have a bunny next to her name? Would that help, T?

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

ooooh I will be joining if I start IVF in November! will definitely be testing like LL did right from transfer.

this month however there is no tracking, no testing, nothing and Im bloody loving it!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok Sarah...just update as you figure everything out and I will manifest you some non-prostitution money, lol.


----------



## Sus09

Strike!!! Indigo that sounds great!!!:thumbup:

And yay for distractions!!!:happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom I'll be testing on 11/11/11 if no AF by then 

But don't get your hopes up as don't think this cycle will pan out with DH's work schedule :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly...you'll be on the list and we can revise at anytime!


----------



## Butterfly67

Macwooly said:


> Dmom I'll be testing on 11/11/11 if no AF by then
> 
> But don't get your hopes up as don't think this cycle will pan out with DH's work schedule :)

Yay for the 11/11/11 my birthday testers lol :happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

M...your birthday is 11/11? :happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly...you'll be on the list and we can revise at anytime!

Well AF is due 9 Nov so if no show then I'll definitely POAS on 11/11 :)


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M...your birthday is 11/11? :happydance:

Yeah and much as I would love to say I would be 33 you know for a fact I am lying and I will be 44 - but I like the numbers all the same :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

M you can be any age :thumbup:

I'm 32 as my mum is claiming she's 54 so I can't be 41 in December as she refuse to be 13 when I was born :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Macwooly said:


> M you can be any age :thumbup:
> 
> I'm 32 as my mum is claiming she's 54 so I can't be 41 in December as she refuse to be 13 when I was born :haha:

:haha::haha::haha:

Ooh goody then I will be 37 as I like prime numbers and that means I don't have to leave this section! :wacko:


----------



## beachlover1

stick me down for the 5th Novemeber...2 years to the day I concieved my DS!!! thats gotta be a good omen. Its a bit tentative as its my first try after a MC back in August!!b:thumbup:


----------



## Natsby

Cool I´ll come in often if there are distractions, I´m over thinking about TTC. can we talk about cake again? I like the cake talk, also annoying pets, mine is taking the biscuit right now coming in and out like a yoyo, he seems to think I am a doorman! It has started raing now so I could have my revenge and leave him out there but i´m too soft. ok furry PJs I´m coming!


----------



## Macwooly

I can talk about cake all day :) 

As for cats well mine are making me :growlmad: 2 used my bed as a wrestling ring at 1am and one followed on the dogs' evening walk causing the dogs to mess about and not do their business :growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> I can talk about cake all day :)
> 
> As for cats well mine are making me :growlmad: 2 used my bed as a wrestling ring at 1am and one followed on the dogs' evening walk causing the dogs to mess about and not do their business :growlmad:

I can eat cake all day :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Cake!


----------



## Natsby

https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af205/Leeanvil/Objeck/emoticon-object-082.gif Cool I found a cake emoticon! Now I just need to find one of a ginger cat with my boot up his bum!


----------



## Macwooly

I will be attempting this cake on Sunday: https://www.europeancuisines.com/Hungary-Dobos-Dobosh-Torte-Torta-Chocolate-Buttercream-Layer-Cake so I'll put pics up when complete but I'll be shocked if it looks as good as the one on the website :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly...do you slice it to get the layers that thin?


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly...do you slice it to get the layers that thin?

Nope you bake each layer separately on baking parchment and trim the edges of the sponge to neaten it up.

I've never tackled a cake this complicated but it just looks and sounds yummy :)


----------



## Sus09

Natsby said:


> https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af205/Leeanvil/Objeck/emoticon-object-082.gif Cool I found a cake emoticon! Now I just need to find one of a ginger cat with my boot up his bum!


:haha::haha:

Nice one Nats!:thumbup:

My cat has found my lovely dressing gown and she has made her her bed. She wont let me have it. I tried to take it :nope:but she followed atacking my feet!! Spoilt she is, and me too soft for letting her be the boss!


----------



## dachsundmom

I never see my cat bc of the damn doxie, lol


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly...do you slice it to get the layers that thin?

Wooly that looks nice. 
I think you bake very thin cakes, am I right? Well that is how I make my orange chocolate multy layer cake.


----------



## Macwooly

Yeap. I usually just make simple sponges and decorate them slightly fancy so this is a challenge for me but I'm up to the challenge :) Not yet ready to apply for the Great British Bake Off though :)


----------



## Sus09

Lol I forgot about your doxie chasing the cat! 

Pork Chop is terrible lol and so cute!!! Appart from destructive, is he affectionate?


----------



## SuperAwesome

Sus09 said:


> I think you bake very thin cakes, am I right? Well that is how I make my orange chocolate multy layer cake.


Any chance you could post the recipe? That sounds amazing, and I love to bake.


----------



## Sus09

Macwooly said:


> Yeap. I usually just make simple sponges and decorate them slightly fancy so this is a challenge for me but I'm up to the challenge :) Not yet ready to apply for the Great British Bake Off though :)

Lol wooly yhat was far too brave for me, i bet you i dont get up to mary berry standards lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Basta*d doesn't chase the cat, he tries to rape the cat.:growlmad:

Yes, when he wants to be, he is very cuddly.:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

SuperAwesome said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> I think you bake very thin cakes, am I right? Well that is how I make my orange chocolate multy layer cake.
> 
> 
> Any chance you could post the recipe? That sounds amazing, and I love to bake.Click to expand...

On page 5 of this thread I put a post up with a web address on it and the recipe for a chocolate layer cake is on that page you just need to scroll down the web page :thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

SuperAwesome said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> I think you bake very thin cakes, am I right? Well that is how I make my orange chocolate multy layer cake.
> 
> 
> Any chance you could post the recipe? That sounds amazing, and I love to bake.Click to expand...

Sure! I made it up, its very simple. I will post the recipe tomorrow for you.


----------



## Macwooly

Sus09 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Yeap. I usually just make simple sponges and decorate them slightly fancy so this is a challenge for me but I'm up to the challenge :) Not yet ready to apply for the Great British Bake Off though :)
> 
> Lol wooly yhat was far too brave for me, i bet you i dont get up to mary berry standards lolClick to expand...

Now why would you want to lower your standards to hers? :)


----------



## Macwooly

Sus09 said:


> SuperAwesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> I think you bake very thin cakes, am I right? Well that is how I make my orange chocolate multy layer cake.
> 
> 
> Any chance you could post the recipe? That sounds amazing, and I love to bake.Click to expand...
> 
> Sure! I made it up, its very simple. I will post the recipe tomorrow for you.Click to expand...

Yeah I can tackle that as well :)

I'm baking Sunday then Monday DH can take the majority of cake to work to help save our diets :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Mary Berry?


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Mary Berry?

She's like a UK Martha Stewart or Julia Childs :)


----------



## dachsundmom

No thanks, lol


----------



## SuperAwesome

Sus09 said:


> Sure! I made it up, its very simple. I will post the recipe tomorrow for you.

Thank you! :)


----------



## iwantanother

going to give it another shot! put me down for November 9th please! good luck everyone :) :flower::thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

Lol Mary Berry, I dont rate her at all, I find she just bakes traditional cakes. They are nice but I like risks! Cant follow a recipe without changing something to make it different.

It always makes me laugh though, Mary Berry! What a name for a baker lol

Wooly, let me know how you do with that cake, I bet its yummy!


----------



## Sus09

Dmom! Porky trying to rape the cat!!! Lol

We have decided to get a Doxie for my cousin's 40th as she really wants one, so I have contacted few rescue organisations to see if I find one for her. 

Aww how cute! I bet its lovely when he gets all cuddly!


----------



## Indigo77

Cake, cake, cake....Now I want cake. :cake:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, how complicated is your apple cake recipe?


----------



## Indigo77

If I can do it...ANYONE can do it. :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Recipe please...I need something for Thanksgiving bc I hate pie, lol


----------



## OvenBunWanted

sarahincanada said:


> ooooh I will be joining if I start IVF in November! will definitely be testing like LL did right from transfer.
> 
> this month however there is no tracking, no testing, nothing and Im bloody loving it!!!!!

Best of luck with your IVF!! :hugs: Here's to hoping that it eventually gets covered by OHIP so deserving people don't have to scrimp and save, or worse yet, go without...


----------



## Indigo77

Ingredients

2 eggs
1/2 cup vegetable oil
1 1/2 cups sugar
3 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
5 cups apples - peeled, cored and diced

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

Grease and flour one 9x13 inch cake pan or a bundt cake pan.

In a mixing bowl; beat oil and eggs with an electric mixer until creamy. 

Add the sugar and vanilla and beat well.

Combine the flour salt, baking soda, and ground cinnamon together in a bowl.

Slowly add this mixture to the egg mixture and mix until combined. 
The batter will be very thick. 

Fold in the apples by hand using a wooden spoon. 

Spread batter into the prepared pan.

Bake at 350 F for 50 minutes or until cake tests done. 


This is what I start making after Thanksgiving dinner....I serve it warm with a dollop of Haagen-Dazs Dulce De Leche ice cream and cappuccinos....about 2-2.5 hours after dinner.

https://www.taste.com.au/recipes/7828/sticky+date+pudding

Isn't it strange how you are so crazy full after the Xgiving meal, but then a couple of hours later you want to have a little something? :haha: WTH is that?


----------



## dachsundmom

Perfect! :thumbup:

I don't eat any type of pie, so this will work out well.


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Oh ladies! I can definitely get onboard with a little cake talk! :happydance: 
I love to make it, eat it and well, I even teach it (cake design/decorating) as a fun side job...you had me flour :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Can we see a pic of your work, please?


----------



## Milty

dmom just wanted to say thanks for doing the thread this month!


----------



## Butterfly67

So I just sold my oven and microwave so have to figure what to eat for the next week - at this rate I will just go buy lots of cake! :cake:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> So I just sold my oven and microwave so have to figure what to eat for the next week - at this rate I will just go buy lots of cake! :cake:

Sounds like a plan:thumbup::haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Indigo I am goint to bake your apple cake this weekend. Lo e apple cake.

Ovenbun, OMG cake decorating!! Can you teach us? Do you do sugarcraft? I am rubbish with sugar, I work with chocolate mostly.


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo I am gonna make your cake too ,morning sus :flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

:haha::haha:
Nice one Nats!:thumbup:
My cat has found my lovely dressing gown and she has made her her bed. She wont let me have it. I tried to take it :nope:but she followed atacking my feet!! Spoilt she is said:

> Snap! I got into bed with the cat the other night because I couldn´t sleep and he has his own bed, (well has taken over the spare room) and when I got out he kept my dressing gown, three days later and he is still sleeping on it and now I´ll have to wash it or I´ll get allergy to all his fluff. Yes they are spoilt it is true!
> Loving all the cake talk, a went to bed last night at 11 I was so tired, but it is nice to get up to.


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo you apple cake will be baked in my house by the end of next week :thumbup:

Ovenbunwanted - I so wish I lived near you as I've been wanting to learn sugarcraft and cake decorating for ages. Think I will ask for cash for my birthday and Xmas so I can sort myself some sugarcraft lessons :)


----------



## Conina

Ahhhhh stop with all the cake talk!! I just had my first weigh-in at Slimming World since the holiday. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, but cake isn't going to help...


----------



## Desperado167

Conina said:


> Ahhhhh stop with all the cake talk!! I just had my first weigh-in at Slimming World since the holiday. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, but cake isn't going to help...

Omg i had a mini red velvet Whoopee pie in Starbucks with a creme brûlée Macchiato ,sooooo good :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Conina glad the weigh in wasn't too bad :hugs;

Despie I can't have red velvet cake as red colourant gives me *really bad* mood swings :nope:


----------



## Jax41

I'm here Dmom :hi:, do I really have to do this? Y'know it's another duffer..... Okay as it's you, I'll test 04/11/11 but only if you stick a :witch: or a :bfp::haha: by the side of it yea?

Cake, now ya talking!!! Wooly, did you watch Kirstie Allsop last night??? One guy was doing chocolate and beetroot cake, the sponge was bright pink - can't imagine what it would taste like.....!


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> I'm here Dmom :hi:, do I really have to do this? Y'know it's another duffer..... Okay as it's you, I'll test 04/11/11 but only if you stick a :witch: or a :bfp::haha: by the side of it yea?
> 
> Cake, now ya talking!!! Wooly, did you watch Kirstie Allsop last night??? One guy was doing chocolate and beetroot cake, the sponge was bright pink - can't imagine what it would taste like.....!

I did and I'm going to make the cake :thumbup: I've had some chocolate & beetroot cake before and it is yummy if made well :)


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> I'm here Dmom :hi:, do I really have to do this? Y'know it's another duffer..... Okay as it's you, I'll test 04/11/11 but only if you stick a :witch: or a :bfp::haha: by the side of it yea?
> 
> Cake, now ya talking!!! Wooly, did you watch Kirstie Allsop last night??? One guy was doing chocolate and beetroot cake, the sponge was bright pink - can't imagine what it would taste like.....!
> 
> I did and I'm going to make the cake :thumbup: I've had some chocolate & beetroot cake before and it is yummy if made well :)Click to expand...

Oh how I wish I lived nearer to you :munch::hugs:.....


----------



## Jodes2011

haha you make me laugh Brooke thanks for taking over :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> I'm here Dmom :hi:, do I really have to do this? Y'know it's another duffer..... Okay as it's you, I'll test 04/11/11 but only if you stick a :witch: or a :bfp::haha: by the side of it yea?
> 
> Cake, now ya talking!!! Wooly, did you watch Kirstie Allsop last night??? One guy was doing chocolate and beetroot cake, the sponge was bright pink - can't imagine what it would taste like.....!
> 
> I did and I'm going to make the cake :thumbup: I've had some chocolate & beetroot cake before and it is yummy if made well :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh how I wish I lived nearer to you :munch::hugs:.....Click to expand...

Well my DH is heading down to Kent for the next 3 weeks so I could get him to pop a cake in on the way past :)


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> I'm here Dmom :hi:, do I really have to do this? Y'know it's another duffer..... Okay as it's you, I'll test 04/11/11 but only if you stick a :witch: or a :bfp::haha: by the side of it yea?
> 
> Cake, now ya talking!!! Wooly, did you watch Kirstie Allsop last night??? One guy was doing chocolate and beetroot cake, the sponge was bright pink - can't imagine what it would taste like.....!
> 
> I did and I'm going to make the cake :thumbup: I've had some chocolate & beetroot cake before and it is yummy if made well :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh how I wish I lived nearer to you :munch::hugs:.....Click to expand...
> 
> Well my DH is heading down to Kent for the next 3 weeks so I could get him to pop a cake in on the way past :)Click to expand...

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Jodes2011 said:


> haha you make me laugh Brooke thanks for taking over :hugs::kiss:

Jodes!! Are you back with us??!! :hugs: xXx


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax, it took you long enough to get here! :growlmad::haha:

I have to remember that you guys write your dates backwards, bc I have been sitting here trying to figure out why you wanted to test in April...:wacko:


You can make cake out of beets?:shrug:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax, it took you long enough to get here! :growlmad::haha:
> 
> I have to remember that you guys write your dates backwards, bc I have been sitting here trying to figure out why you wanted to test in April...:wacko:
> 
> 
> You can make cake out of beets?:shrug:

Hey, April's not a bad idea, I might've got lucky by then!!!!!:winkwink:

Sorry, I'll consider myself ticked off :wacko:

Yup, it was bright pink and looked very unappetising but Wooly assures me it's yum. One of the girls here at work has made cake with courgette! F know's what that's like :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax, you are on the list now...so you're stuck, lol.

I can't imagine that the cake tastes like veggies...


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom do you eat carrot cake? That has veggies :) Cake with courgettes is yummy too :thumbup: I'm desperately trying to buy pumpkins as I want to make pumpkin pie :)


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax, you are on the list now...so you're stuck, lol.
> 
> I can't imagine that the cake tastes like veggies...

Now c'mon you forgot the :haha: next to the :bfp:.....!!!


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Dmom do you eat carrot cake? That has veggies :) Cake with courgettes is yummy too :thumbup: I'm desperately trying to buy pumpkins as I want to make pumpkin pie :)

I eat Carrot Cake, in fact I'd eat any cake, other than coffee, luv coffee but, nah not in a cake :sick: 

Wooly I'm going to have a go at soup although I think I'll use your squash recipe instead!!


----------



## hugs3409

mmmmmmmm cake lol, you can make cake out of just about anything lol. 

I too am a cake decorator on the side :) would love to see your work. Here is mine :)
https://www.dawnscakes.weebly.com enjoy

oh and we just went apple picking, I might make that cake today :)


----------



## Macwooly

hugs3409 said:


> mmmmmmmm cake lol, you can make cake out of just about anything lol.
> 
> I too am a cake decorator on the side :) would love to see your work. Here is mine :)
> https://www.dawnscakes.weebly.com enjoy
> 
> oh and we just went apple picking, I might make that cake today :)

Those cakes are amazing! I love the Thomas the Tank engine one :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs...love the Cake Boss!:happydance:

Wooly, carrot cake is my favorite and it took me a minute to realize that Jax was referring to a zucchini...I can totally do that.

I think the beet threw me off....


----------



## Desperado167

Hugs ,those cakes are amazing :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sushipat

Get back soon Jodie :kiss:


----------



## Natsby

OH I agree Dmom I love Carrot cake. My favorite is the Cranks recipe
CRANKS CARROT CAKE

6oz carrots
2 eggs
4oz brown sugar
3 fl oz oil
4oz wholemeal self raising flour
1 tsp ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp ground nutmeg
2oz desiccated coconut
2 oz raisins

icing:
1+1/2 oz butter
3 oz pale brown sugar
grated rind 1/2 orange
1oz chopped walnuts

Grease and line base of 7" square tin
Finely grate carrots
Whisk eggs and sugar together til thick and creamy
Whisk in oil slowly, then add remaining cake ingredients and mix well
Spoon mixture into tin, level the surface
Bake at 190C/375F/Mark 5 for 20-25 mins til firmto the touch
Make icing - beat butter til soft, beat in sugar and orange rind
Cool and spread with icing when cold
Sprinkle with chopped walnuts

I sometimes leave out the coconut because for some reason it is expensive here.
Enjoy!!


----------



## Macwooly

Love the recipe Natsby :thumbup: That is on my list to try before the end of the month :)


----------



## dachsundmom

What is wholemeal flour? Whole wheat?


----------



## Indigo77

hugs3409 said:


> mmmmmmmm cake lol, you can make cake out of just about anything lol.
> 
> I too am a cake decorator on the side :) would love to see your work. Here is mine :)
> https://www.dawnscakes.weebly.com enjoy
> 
> oh and we just went apple picking, I might make that cake today :)

OMG! Amazing!


----------



## OvenBunWanted

dachsundmom said:


> Can we see a pic of your work, please?

Will definitely post a photo when I get home tonight!


----------



## dachsundmom

OvenBunWanted said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Can we see a pic of your work, please?
> 
> Will definitely post a photo when I get home tonight!Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Sus09 said:


> Indigo I am goint to bake your apple cake this weekend. Lo e apple cake.
> 
> Ovenbun, OMG cake decorating!! Can you teach us? Do you do sugarcraft? I am rubbish with sugar, I work with chocolate mostly.

I work with buttercream, royal icing, fondant, gumpaste, and modeling chocolate. Hoping to take a class soon and learn how to do sugar pulling and blown sugar...so much fun!! :happydance:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Desperado167 said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh stop with all the cake talk!! I just had my first weigh-in at Slimming World since the holiday. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, but cake isn't going to help...
> 
> Omg i had a mini red velvet Whoopee pie in Starbucks with a creme brûlée Macchiato ,sooooo good :haha:Click to expand...

Mmmmm...I'm making red velvet cupcakes tonight with a cream cheese icing. I looooove red velvet!!


----------



## OvenBunWanted

dachsundmom said:


> Jax, it took you long enough to get here! :growlmad::haha:
> 
> I have to remember that you guys write your dates backwards, bc I have been sitting here trying to figure out why you wanted to test in April...:wacko:
> 
> 
> You can make cake out of beets?:shrug:

It's just the colored water from boiling beets...it's a method of making red velvet without using red dye/food coloring


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks! I was thinking mashed beets, lol.


----------



## Butterfly67

i so neeeed cake!


----------



## NorthStar

DM I'm only joining this thread under duress.

Depending on my work schedule on the continent in the next week or two, put me down for November 14th.


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> DM I'm only joining this thread under duress.
> 
> Depending on my work schedule on the continent in the next week or two, put me down for November 14th.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Indigo77 said:


> Ingredients
> 
> 2 eggs
> 1/2 cup vegetable oil
> 1 1/2 cups sugar
> 3 teaspoons ground cinnamon
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 1 teaspoon vanilla extract
> 2 cups all-purpose flour
> 1 teaspoon baking soda
> 5 cups apples - peeled, cored and diced
> 
> Directions
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.
> 
> Grease and flour one 9x13 inch cake pan or a bundt cake pan.
> 
> In a mixing bowl; beat oil and eggs with an electric mixer until creamy.
> 
> Add the sugar and vanilla and beat well.
> 
> Combine the flour salt, baking soda, and ground cinnamon together in a bowl.
> 
> Slowly add this mixture to the egg mixture and mix until combined.
> The batter will be very thick.
> 
> Fold in the apples by hand using a wooden spoon.
> 
> Spread batter into the prepared pan.
> 
> Bake at 350 F for 50 minutes or until cake tests done.
> 
> 
> This is what I start making after Thanksgiving dinner....I serve it warm with a dollop of Haagen-Dazs Dulce De Leche ice cream and cappuccinos....about 2-2.5 hours after dinner.
> 
> https://www.taste.com.au/recipes/7828/sticky+date+pudding
> 
> Isn't it strange how you are so crazy full after the Xgiving meal, but then a couple of hours later you want to have a little something? :haha: WTH is that?

I have a very similar recipe that is a HUGE hit. It was given to my mother by a Swedish lady. It's delish! I just made it last week for my landlord. (I totally forgot to write the rent check this month :dohh:) my recipe seems a little larger and also calls for raisins and walnuts. We also like to add nutmeg and caradamom. Yum. Wish I could eat it on my diet...


----------



## Sus09

OvenBunWanted said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Indigo I am goint to bake your apple cake this weekend. Lo e apple cake.
> 
> Ovenbun, OMG cake decorating!! Can you teach us? Do you do sugarcraft? I am rubbish with sugar, I work with chocolate mostly.
> 
> I work with buttercream, royal icing, fondant, gumpaste, and modeling chocolate. Hoping to take a class soon and learn how to do sugar pulling and blown sugar...so much fun!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I am so envious!! I bet that you make very beautiful cakes! I can only work with chocolate as my sugarcraft skills and piping skills are very basic. Wish you could teach us online! I do need to find a course. It is so relaxing decorating cakes.


----------



## yoyojojo

please put me down for nov 18, have decided no ovulation sticks this month


----------



## NorthStar

Oh how I wish I worked with sugar and fondant, instead of spreadsheets and MI :rofl:

I love the cakes on your website hugs.

And I bake, when I have the time, I love it, I missed the last British Bake Off season for some reason forgot to put it on my sky+, but I have holidays coming up so some form of baked goods are definitely on the agenda.


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Here's a small sample of some of the cakes I've done...

A full on cake banana split...everything is cake (even the banana!)

Stacked daisy cake

DH and our dachshund (hand-molded fondant/gumpaste) sitting on our cake sofa (he even has a wee remote in his hand...cake imitating real life! :winkwink:)

Winter scene...all accents (Snowman, trees, etc...) done in hand-piped chocolate

and a three cake monster Mickey!
 



Attached Files:







Sundae.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 3









Coming up dasies.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4









Sugar Dasch & Steve.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 3









Snowman.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3









Mickey.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Indigo77

Holy shit, Oven! Not too shabby! :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

The daisy cake is beautiful.


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Oh how I wish I worked with sugar and fondant, instead of spreadsheets and MI :rofl:
> 
> I love the cakes on your website hugs.
> 
> And I bake, when I have the time, I love it, I missed the last British Bake Off season for some reason forgot to put it on my sky+, but I have holidays coming up so some form of baked goods are definitely on the agenda.

The last episode might be in i-player which you can get on line :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Oven those cakes are amazing :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wow!:thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

OMG Oven!!!! Those cakes are amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow, I am a complete beginner compared to you!


----------



## Butterfly67

Great cakes oven and hugsy! :thumbup:

Well I went out to buy cake and I got a plastic carton with two pieces of sponge and cream cake with a slither of fruit on top. However, I dropped the box on the way out of the shop and I ended up with one big gooeyness so I just had to eat it all - just thank heavens it did not come out of the carton - phew!


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> :haha::haha::haha::haha:

:sick: :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Great cakes oven and hugsy! :thumbup:
> 
> Well I went out to buy cake and I got a plastic carton with two pieces of sponge and cream cake with a slither of fruit on top. However, I dropped the box on the way out of the shop and I ended up with one big gooeyness so I just had to eat it all - just thank heavens it did not come out of the carton - phew!

Love the way u say u just had to eat it all :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Oh Butterfly, that is so funny!
I will tell my OH that the next time I buy something really yummy lol

Hi despie!:hi:
Sorry I missed you this morning. The joys of work had me away from BnB all day :wacko::wacko::growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Oh Butterfly, that is so funny!
> I will tell my OH that the next time I buy something really yummy lol
> 
> Hi despie!:hi:
> Sorry I missed you this morning. The joys of work had me away from BnB all day :wacko::wacko::growlmad:

Do u work full time sus ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I do :cry:

You are going to think I am crazy Despie... But I work full time (in theory from 8 am to 4 pm every day) which I usually work overtime... and then I work also part time two evenings a week teaching at the univerisity... ah and I live with my OH that is hard work as well :haha::haha::haha::haha:

Yes, I am a workaholic... No wonder why I am so stressed!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> I do :cry:
> 
> You are going to think I am crazy Despie... But I work full time (in theory from 8 am to 4 pm every day) which I usually work overtime... and then I work also part time two evenings a week teaching at the univerisity... ah and I live with my OH that is hard work as well :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Yes, I am a workaholic... No wonder why I am so stressed!

No I dont think u are crazy at all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

aawww thanks despie:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls :hi:

Thanks for doing this brooke. 

Well cd6 for me so SMEP starts tonight. :wohoo: Am always excited at the start but by CD14 am knackerd, walking like charlie chaplin and can hardly sit down. LOL

Needs must though. :)


----------



## Macwooly

Good luck this cycle Wendy :dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> I do :cry:
> 
> You are going to think I am crazy Despie... But I work full time (in theory from 8 am to 4 pm every day) which I usually work overtime... and then I work also part time two evenings a week teaching at the univerisity... ah and I live with my OH that is hard work as well :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Yes, I am a workaholic... No wonder why I am so stressed!
> 
> No I dont think u are crazy at all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I think you are crazy - that is way too much work lol :haha::haha::haha::haha: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay Wendy! :happydance::happydance:

For some reason, I just posted a positive OPK on CD6...it's going to be an early OV from the meds, I think.


----------



## Desperado167

Well I poas and it was completely blank lol,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Good luck everyone for this month .:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Yay Wendy! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> For some reason, I just posted a positive OPK on CD6...it's going to be an early OV from the meds, I think.

You might have a longer surge than usual given that its a tad early. Hope you have DH on standby. :)


----------



## Wendyk07

Think i should probably start with the OPKs tonight. :)


----------



## Desperado167

Wendyk07 said:


> Think i should probably start with the OPKs tonight. :)

Good luck wendy this month,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Desperado167 said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Think i should probably start with the OPKs tonight. :)
> 
> Good luck wendy this month,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


Same to you hun. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> I do :cry:
> 
> You are going to think I am crazy Despie... But I work full time (in theory from 8 am to 4 pm every day) which I usually work overtime... and then I work also part time two evenings a week teaching at the univerisity... ah and I live with my OH that is hard work as well :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Yes, I am a workaholic... No wonder why I am so stressed!
> 
> No I dont think u are crazy at all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are crazy - that is way too much work lol :haha::haha::haha::haha: :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: Well I think I am crazy as well!
I often wonder how did I manage to get some many working hours... I must have been mad!! Well that will change when I get a BFP


----------



## patooti

Hi all,
Could you please put me down for November 20th.


----------



## NAPzWife

Well poas and very positive DH is ready and we have preseed and softcups this month, eating healthy, vitamins, no alcoholic beverages lots of water LOL, FXed testing on Nov 4 th baby dust to all


----------



## Lucky7s

Got my cross hairs this morning. FF says I Ovulated the day of my Positive opk. so CD14... I guess.. so now I'm at 3 DPO.. oh well! The best part is my EDD is July 10th which is our wedding anniversary! Kinda cool.. even though I know those things never stick...July is a busy month always.. since it's my bday.. anniversary, and OH's bday is in August.. it would be typical that our babies bday would be around the same time! 
Here's to hoping.... :bfp: 
I guess Halloween BFP for me!! Lots of PMA..


----------



## polaris

Hi girls,
I'm hopeful that I might have finally ovulated yesterday although my temperature isn't showing it yet. Fingers crossed for a temperature rise for me tomorrow as otherwise I'm afraid of another anovulatory cycle. You can put me down (tentatively) for testing on 6th November.


----------



## Desperado167

polaris said:
 

> Hi girls,
> I'm hopeful that I might have finally ovulated yesterday although my temperature isn't showing it yet. Fingers crossed for a temperature rise for me tomorrow as otherwise I'm afraid of another anovulatory cycle. You can put me down (tentatively) for testing on 6th November.

Fixed for a rise tomorrow ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Ok, AF due Nov 3. What day should I test?


----------



## Indigo77

Viking15 said:


> Ok, AF due Nov 3. What day should I test?

Nov 1st with me! :thumbup:


----------



## Viking15

Indigo77 said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, AF due Nov 3. What day should I test?
> 
> Nov 1st with me! :thumbup:Click to expand...

That would be 10 DPO I think. Will I be setting my self up for a crushing BFN? Oh what the hell, I won't be able to stop myself anyhow. Look at how many OPKs I just posted. Who do I think I'm fooling? 

Dmom, pretty please put me down for Nov 1.


----------



## Mamie

Hi girls, can I join?! I love cake!!!! oh, and put me down for testing on the 5th Nov :)


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hey dmom! Thanks for doing this. Can you please put me down as a tentative 1st? I don't for a minute think I'm pg, I just wanna POAS :thumbup:.

Amazing cakes. I want cake now!


----------



## peacebaby

this is my first time ever on a testing thread and I'm beginning to get deathly nervous about it! 

I'll have to distract myself and try to forget that I've put myself out there until testing day!

So forgive me if I don't pop in here often, ladies.

Jodes, good to see you back with us, you were missed :hugs:


----------



## momofone08

I'm testing on 11/6 or 11/07.


----------



## Macwooly

Talking of cake I'm about to tuck into a slice of homemade toffee cake :cake::)


----------



## NorthStar

I had some gingerbread this afternoon and some scottish pancakes :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

I LOVE scottish pancakes :kiss:


----------



## NorthStar

Heh heh, me too, I like the american buttermilk ones as well with maple syrup and crispy bacon. But the scottish ones are quicker to make, cos it's all stuff I already had in the house.


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Heh heh, me too, I like the american buttermilk ones as well with maple syrup and crispy bacon. But the scottish ones are quicker to make, cos it's all stuff I already had in the house.

The american ones were the reason I ended up a 100lb overweight :blush: DH makes them and they are so yummy but so fattening if eaten too often :)


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah they are a bit moreish to say the least, I haven't eaten them in a couple of years.

Buttermilk is only available in the biggest supermarkets here, and frankly I lose the will to live a bit if getting my groceries invovles a massive trek through the carpark and a shop the size of a football field. 

Anyway the wee Scottish ones are lovely, they are a more modest treat ha ha


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Yeah they are a bit moreish to say the least, I haven't eaten them in a couple of years.
> 
> Buttermilk is only available in the biggest supermarkets here, and frankly I lose the will to live a bit if getting my groceries invovles a massive trek through the carpark and a shop the size of a football field.
> 
> Anyway the wee Scottish ones are lovely, they are a more modest treat ha ha

I know how you feel about the supermarket which is why I still use small independent shops where I can and if I have to do a supermarket shop it's online and I let them deal with the hassle :)

My dad taught me how to make the scottish pancakes :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Oh cool, do you have what the call a "girdle" here or do you make them in the flying pan?


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Oh cool, do you have what the call a "girdle" here or do you make them in the flying pan?

I have the girdle which was my great grandfather's :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Oh the family girdle Macwooly, even better :thumbup: I'll have to get one now I'm home.

For any non Celts reading this post, we are talking about griddle pans, not control underwear.


----------



## dachsundmom

We did buttermilk pancakes and bacon this morning.:thumbup:

You can't find buttermilk in the UK? How do you make ranch or proper bleu cheese dressing without it? LOL


----------



## Conina

You get buttermilk EVERYWHERE in NI, because it's used to make our famous soda bread and potato bread. But not in the rest of the UK...


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> We did buttermilk pancakes and bacon this morning.:thumbup:
> 
> You can't find buttermilk in the UK? How do you make ranch or proper bleu cheese dressing without it? LOL

You can get it in the UK but only a few of the large supermarket chains stock it but I am looking for a local farm which may sell it :thumbup:


----------



## Conina

Conina said:


> You get buttermilk EVERYWHERE in NI, because it's used to make our famous soda bread and potato bread. But not in the rest of the UK...

Sorry, meant soda bread and wheaten bread, you don't use it for potato bread!!


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah you can get it here but not easily, not from the smaller stores, I make a chocolate buttermilk cake which is pretty nice and easy.


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Yeah you can get it here but not easily, not from the smaller stores, I make a chocolate buttermilk cake which is pretty nice and easy.

Oh any chance of the recipe when you get a few minutes to yourself? :)


----------



## NorthStar

of course, I'll get it for you shortly :thumbup: it's a 10 minute cake, seriously :haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

I'm reading about cakes on this thread and watching Kirstie make cakes on TV. I so want cake but the GA has messed with my taste buds and everything sweet tastes bitter and horrid :cry:. I couldn't even eat my crunchie mcflurry. Waaahhh!


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> of course, I'll get it for you shortly :thumbup: it's a 10 minute cake, seriously :haha:

Sounds like my kinda cake :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> I'm reading about cakes on this thread and watching Kirstie make cakes on TV. I so want cake but the GA has messed with my taste buds and everything sweet tastes bitter and horrid :cry:. I couldn't even eat my crunchie mcflurry. Waaahhh!

:hugs::hugs:Hope it wears off soon ,how's the pain now lovely?xxxxx


----------



## SwabianMrs

Knock knock - may I join

Can you put me down for the 5th please?

Thank you


----------



## Sus09

Welcome back Keekeee!! How did your op go? How are you feeling?


----------



## keekeesaurus

Sus09 said:


> Welcome back Keekeee!! How did your op go? How are you feeling?

Thanks sus and despie :hugs:. Op went really well, boobs look good :thumbup:. Still in quite a bit of pain and still groggy but feeling a bit better every day. So glad it's all over. No more surgery - yay! :happydance:


----------



## Sus09

Yay that is great!! :happydance: And nice boobies!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so jealous! But so happy for you!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Keekee, no pain, no gain. You will have perfect ta-tas!!!!!!! :holly:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back Keekeee!! How did your op go? How are you feeling?
> 
> Thanks sus and despie :hugs:. Op went really well, boobs look good :thumbup:. Still in quite a bit of pain and still groggy but feeling a bit better every day. So glad it's all over. No more surgery - yay! :happydance:Click to expand...

That must be such an amazing feeling ,I can't admire u enough hun with everything u have been thru ,u are fab ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I agree with Despie!!!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Aww, thanks girls! You're too kind :blush:.

:hugs:


----------



## googly

Hi DMom, can you put me down for 21 Nov? Ta :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Good to see you back keekee, glad all went well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

dmom, please can you put me down for the 18th.


best of luck ladies, november a great month for celebrations and fireworks i think. :thumbup:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Love the new avatar sumat :haha:!


----------



## sumatwsimit

keekeesaurus said:


> Love the new avatar sumat :haha:!

:haha: you've got good eyesight! i tried to make it bigger but i couldn't do it.


----------



## Sus09

CD1:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::dance::dance::dance::dance:

Dmom can you put me down for Novermber 25th? Hoping it is a normal cycle and not another long one...

Sumat I LOVE your avatar :haha::haha::haha: Love the sense of humour here!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus ,love your pma and happy vibes u always bring ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Thanks Despie! It is thanks to you all lovely ladies:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls :hi:

Monday bloody Monday again. Hmmph!

I've been in so much pain with my back that the weekend went by with a blur and no :sex: to be had. Will have to try tonight although my back is not much better. Pills, pills and more pills. Its so unappealing when i have to be dumb to :sex:

:(


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy....:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Wendy :hugs:

Sus - FXed this is your BFP cycle :dust:


----------



## sumatwsimit

sus and googly, glad we are sharing this ride together this cycle :hugs:

yes, here's to us and cd1 girls :drunk: :happydance:


----------



## sumatwsimit

wendy, so sorry to hear you are suffering with your back :hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

dmom, i don't mean to be a pita but you've got me and googly's dates crossed. :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

sumatwsimit said:


> dmom, i don't mean to be a pita but you've got me and googly's dates crossed. :blush:

I'm so sorry! Fixing now...:hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

dachsundmom said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> dmom, i don't mean to be a pita but you've got me and googly's dates crossed. :blush:
> 
> I'm so sorry! Fixing now...:hugs:Click to expand...

thnks :hugs: tbh, i never stick to the testing date anyway, i'll be starting well in advance :haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

dmom :haha: just seen your comment on the list. :kiss:


----------



## Sus09

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Love the sense of humour on the 1st page! :thumbup: Makes us all smile!


----------



## dachsundmom

Gotta find the humor in all of this, lol.


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> Gotta find the humor in all of this, lol.

We shure have!:thumbup: many, many, many thanks for doing the thread this month:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AltaMom

I'll be testing November 17, if you could add me please :)


----------



## Indigo77

Suma....Lovely avatar! :haha:

Wendy....:hugs:

Keekee...What r u going to show us your new tits? :haha:

Googly....Where have you been? :hug:


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Hi ladies. Lol I'm an idiot and didn't read the "we have a revised thread" sooooo my bad (huge blush grin)

Love all the piccies of everyones dowgies and animals! Total lover here but most certainly my favourite little dude @ the moment is my kitten Buttons aka Minxi! He's 8 weeks now! Had him since the day he was born..6 hrs old I think! So thru the 2 hour feedings..wet wipe bum wipes..bottles make up (peering thru slit eyes late @ night) ... Soooo worth it! Prepares me for motherhood lol! 
Have another 12 kitties, 2 bootiful daschunds and two house chickens (my gals!!)

Love ladies and tons gooood mojo for those tests!


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Suma....Lovely avatar! :haha:
> 
> Wendy....:hugs:
> 
> Keekee...What r u going to show us your new tits? :haha:
> 
> Googly....Where have you been? :hug:

Keekee was gonna ask u that too lol .indigo saved me the trouble :haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Suma....Lovely avatar! :haha:
> 
> Wendy....:hugs:
> 
> Keekee...What r u going to show us your new tits? :haha:
> 
> Googly....Where have you been? :hug:
> 
> Keekee was gonna ask u that too lol .indigo saved me the trouble :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:
Wait till the dressings are off and I'll be happy to show off my new tatas to you lovelies! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

We NEED to see the work! LOL


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> We NEED to see the work! LOL

:haha:

I can even do before and after pics! :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Suma....Lovely avatar! :haha:
> 
> Wendy....:hugs:
> 
> Keekee...What r u going to show us your new tits? :haha:
> 
> Googly....Where have you been? :hug:
> 
> Keekee was gonna ask u that too lol .indigo saved me the trouble :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> Wait till the dressings are off and I'll be happy to show off my new tatas to you lovelies! :thumbup:Click to expand...

. , , :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, Keekee...we need the whole montage!


----------



## Tnkzmom

Desperado167 said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh stop with all the cake talk!! I just had my first weigh-in at Slimming World since the holiday. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, but cake isn't going to help...
> 
> Omg i had a mini red velvet Whoopee pie in Starbucks with a creme brûlée Macchiato ,sooooo good :haha:Click to expand...

OMG, u just reminded me that Creme Brulee is back and i've been drinking Toffee Nut Latte' stopping at Starbucks after work. Wooooot WOOT! Thanks [email protected]!! :hugs:


----------



## Tnkzmom

Hello Ladies! Hope all is well. I would say put me down for the 14th, She will probably be here before that. Hope she stays as short as she did this month. 2 days was enough for me.


----------



## googly

sumatwsimit said:


> sus and googly, glad we are sharing this ride together this cycle :hugs:
> 
> yes, here's to us and cd1 girls :drunk: :happydance:

Yay sumat and sus! Hopefully we will be sharing something else in 4 weeks time! :happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## googly

Indigo77 said:


> Suma....Lovely avatar! :haha:
> 
> Wendy....:hugs:
> 
> Keekee...What r u going to show us your new tits? :haha:
> 
> Googly....Where have you been? :hug:

Hey Indigo! :hugs: Had a semi TTC-free/low key/high social butterfly month - in experiment of the not thinking about it = pregnancy! And the answer to that is a big 'WHATEVS'! Another crappy short LP/cycle....

So I'm back to the full stress, full monitoring now :thumbup::D

How's things with you?

And keekee - yeah, I want to see the knockers too - get 'em out! :haha:


----------



## Milty

I've been doing something I never do which is spend money that I didn't plan on. All related to TTC or babies.

First I went to my Doc a month earlier but easily justified. Then I got this cute little baby thing that says "From small beginnings come great Blessings". 

And now just tonight I signed up for VIP on FF. 

I know this sounds silly but I think I'm getting hormonal!
:wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

Milty said:


> I've been doing something I never do which is spend money that I didn't plan on. All related to TTC or babies.
> 
> First I went to my Doc a month earlier but easily justified. Then I got this cute little baby thing that says "From small beginnings come great Blessings".
> 
> And now just tonight I signed up for VIP on FF.
> 
> I know this sounds silly but I think I'm getting hormonal!
> :wacko:

And you're manifesting! :haha::winkwink:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Can you put me down for the 23rd nov please? Fingers crossed this may be our lucky cyle:flower:


----------



## Graceyous

Hi DMom- Could you put me down for 19th please!


----------



## Milty

Your right Indigo I am manifesting!


----------



## Milty

And to continue with my manifesting spending spree I just purchased a bunch of IC pg tests and O tests. Although the O test will probably get her to late for this month. :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wow Milty! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## sumatwsimit

hi dmom, sorry to mess you around but can you take me off the nov testing please. we're not going to be trying this month now.


----------



## Sus09

Oh Summat, sorry to hear, I hope it is for a break. Hugs!


----------



## keekeesaurus

What sus said ^^^ :hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

yeah, just a month out and i'll be back.

best of luck ladies xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, Suma...:hugs::hugs::hugs:

If anything changes...:thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Suma :hugs: Hoping you get a fab Xmas BFP when you start TTC again :dust:


----------



## ksluice

Macwooly said:


> Suma :hugs: Hoping you get a fab Xmas BFP when you start TTC again :dust:

Hey Mac, off topic, but i just looked at your spoiler and we're on the same CD! Yea! Buddies. :happydance:


----------



## ksluice

Ladies--had my trigger shot today. Do you suppose that means I could move to the 9th as a testing day, or should I stick with the 10th??? The IUI is tomorrow, so technically....but I get impatient


----------



## dachsundmom

I think you are good for either day...we can keep you on the 10th and just let us know if you test early!


----------



## Macwooly

ksluice said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Suma :hugs: Hoping you get a fab Xmas BFP when you start TTC again :dust:
> 
> Hey Mac, off topic, but i just looked at your spoiler and we're on the same CD! Yea! Buddies. :happydance:Click to expand...

Yeah :happydance: FXed we can be bump buddies with a few others :dust:


----------



## Macwooly

ksluice said:


> Ladies--had my trigger shot today. Do you suppose that means I could move to the 9th as a testing day, or should I stick with the 10th??? The IUI is tomorrow, so technically....but I get impatient

If you stick to the 10th I bet you POAS on the 9th :haha:

My AF is due 9th but I want to wait till 11/11/11 to test as I would love a BFP on all the 11s :) Plus the old witch is never late so if she's not shown by then I am more optimistic of a BFP :)

Lots of :dust: for all the ladies on the thread :dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm not even using a testing date; I'll POAS wen the mood strikes, lol


----------



## ksluice

Macwooly said:


> ksluice said:
> 
> 
> Ladies--had my trigger shot today. Do you suppose that means I could move to the 9th as a testing day, or should I stick with the 10th??? The IUI is tomorrow, so technically....but I get impatient
> 
> If you stick to the 10th I bet you POAS on the 9th :haha:
> 
> My AF is due 9th but I want to wait till 11/11/11 to test as I would love a BFP on all the 11s :) Plus the old witch is never late so if she's not shown by then I am more optimistic of a BFP :)
> 
> Lots of :dust: for all the ladies on the thread :dust:Click to expand...

smart...smart...


----------



## ksluice

dachsundmom said:


> I'm not even using a testing date; I'll POAS wen the mood strikes, lol

we could start a whole new vegas style betting ring based on whether or not folks stick to their testing plans...they'd be the craziest odds in the world.


----------



## dachsundmom

ksluice said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I'm not even using a testing date; I'll POAS wen the mood strikes, lol
> 
> we could start a whole new vegas style betting ring based on whether or not folks stick to their testing plans...they'd be the craziest odds in the world.Click to expand...

:haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

ksluice said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I'm not even using a testing date; I'll POAS wen the mood strikes, lol
> 
> we could start a whole new vegas style betting ring based on whether or not folks stick to their testing plans...they'd be the craziest odds in the world.Click to expand...

No point betting on me I rarely POAS as AF always arrives on time and only once POAS before AF due date and never again as it upset me to see a BFN :nope: I'd rather see the old :witch: first

But could be fun to bet on others :haha:


----------



## polaris

ksluice said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I'm not even using a testing date; I'll POAS wen the mood strikes, lol
> 
> we could start a whole new vegas style betting ring based on whether or not folks stick to their testing plans...they'd be the craziest odds in the world.Click to expand...

:rofl: That made me laugh!

I'm with Macwooly, I have a POAS phobia and would really prefer not to test at all. Definitely not until AF is late although my cycle is so irregular at the moment that it's not always easy to know when that is. My LP seems to vary from month to month which according to FF is not a very good sign, but I'm putting it down to my cycle regulating after stopping breastfeeding. Also I don't sleep well at the moment so my ovulation dates based on temperatures could be a bit out sometimes I guess as I often wouldn't have had a solid block of sleep. Anyway at least I did ovulate this cycle so I'm feeling positive about that.


----------



## Macwooly

polaris said:


> ksluice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I'm not even using a testing date; I'll POAS wen the mood strikes, lol
> 
> we could start a whole new vegas style betting ring based on whether or not folks stick to their testing plans...they'd be the craziest odds in the world.Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: That made me laugh!
> 
> I'm with Macwooly, I have a POAS phobia and would really prefer not to test at all. Definitely not until AF is late although my cycle is so irregular at the moment that it's not always easy to know when that is. My LP seems to vary from month to month which according to FF is not a very good sign, but I'm putting it down to my cycle regulating after stopping breastfeeding. Also I don't sleep well at the moment so my ovulation dates based on temperatures could be a bit out sometimes I guess as I often wouldn't have had a solid block of sleep. Anyway at least I did ovulate this cycle so I'm feeling positive about that.Click to expand...

Hopefully all will settle with you soon and before long Thomas will have a lovely baby brother or sister or both :dust:


----------



## ksluice

polaris said:


> ksluice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I'm not even using a testing date; I'll POAS wen the mood strikes, lol
> 
> we could start a whole new vegas style betting ring based on whether or not folks stick to their testing plans...they'd be the craziest odds in the world.Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: That made me laugh!
> 
> I'm with Macwooly, I have a POAS phobia and would really prefer not to test at all. Definitely not until AF is late although my cycle is so irregular at the moment that it's not always easy to know when that is. My LP seems to vary from month to month which according to FF is not a very good sign, but I'm putting it down to my cycle regulating after stopping breastfeeding. Also I don't sleep well at the moment so my ovulation dates based on temperatures could be a bit out sometimes I guess as I often wouldn't have had a solid block of sleep. Anyway at least I did ovulate this cycle so I'm feeling positive about that.Click to expand...

That is definitely something to feel positive about!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## polaris

Macwooly said:


> polaris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ksluice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I'm not even using a testing date; I'll POAS wen the mood strikes, lol
> 
> we could start a whole new vegas style betting ring based on whether or not folks stick to their testing plans...they'd be the craziest odds in the world.Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: That made me laugh!
> 
> I'm with Macwooly, I have a POAS phobia and would really prefer not to test at all. Definitely not until AF is late although my cycle is so irregular at the moment that it's not always easy to know when that is. My LP seems to vary from month to month which according to FF is not a very good sign, but I'm putting it down to my cycle regulating after stopping breastfeeding. Also I don't sleep well at the moment so my ovulation dates based on temperatures could be a bit out sometimes I guess as I often wouldn't have had a solid block of sleep. Anyway at least I did ovulate this cycle so I'm feeling positive about that.Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully all will settle with you soon and before long Thomas will have a lovely baby brother or sister or both :dust:Click to expand...

LOL when I was younger I always thought twins would be my worst nightmare but now I'm beginning to find the idea quite attractive!

Thanks for the good wishes! :dust: for all of us this cycle!


----------



## Milty

I would be an iffy bet since I've only tested during 3 cycles in the last 18 however I did just go crazy and but a pack of tests on Amazon. :wacko:


----------



## ksluice

Milty said:


> I would be an iffy bet since I've only tested during 3 cycles in the last 18 however I did just go crazy and but a pack of tests on Amazon. :wacko:

you would be a wild card....


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Lol u girls are good fun and laughs today! I'm also POAS phobic...oh boy we'd all lose our bets heehee


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Well ladies, it's possible that I may be joining you in the November thread...still have my FX for my October BFP but had some pink spotting today. I'm only 8dpo but along with my temp drop I think the hag is hot on my trail. DH is hiding my frer for now and will hand it over on my test date of Oct 31st. If I get my expected BFN then I'll be back with my November test date. Best of luck to all you November gals!! May be seeing you all sooner rather than later :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

My fellow doxie mama...here's hoping we don't see you! :hugs:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

dachsundmom said:


> My fellow doxie mama...here's hoping we don't see you! :hugs:

Awww Dmom, you're awesome! Thanks :hugs:

Well, I always cross my fingers but never my legs :haha: 
DH is hiding my frer but I just may sneak out and buy some more at the store. Still hoping for my pumpkin but if nothing else I will always have my furry wiener :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

It really seems too early for AF.


----------



## OvenBunWanted

dachsundmom said:


> It really seems too early for AF.

That was my first thought but I've never had mid-cycle spotting before so figure I'm just all messed up. Since just before our wedding and when we started TTC, my cycles starting tripping all over the map. I went from being a regular 28 day gal to being a 26, 31, 28, 25, 32 day mess. Today's 8dpo spotting has me a little freaked out as I certainly don't want to have luteal issues. Last time I went potty I got nothing so I'm totally up a pole confused. Guess I'll have to see what tomorrow's temps bring :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Have you had an 8LP before?


----------



## OvenBunWanted

dachsundmom said:


> Have you had an 8LP before?

This is only my second month of doing OPKs and temping so I really don't know. My cycles used to be like clockwork but I think the stress of wedding planning and TTC has been shagging me up. FF shows that my LP was 16 days last month...a 16 to 8 day LP is quite a jump. FX that the spotting was a one-off and doesn't return


----------



## Macwooly

Bun - FXed crossed you have the illusive sasquatch and it was implantation and AF leave you alone for the next 9 months :dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

Everything crossed for you Ovenbun. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning ladies :hi:

TFIF - I am off work on annual leave next week and i cannot wait. No plans as yet but i will be kept busy enough so that i dont obcess in the first week of the TWW. I have quite severe OV pains yesterday for a few hours. They were very sharp and made me stop in my tracks a number of times. Strangely though i was quite happy that i was feeling something. I POAS four times yesterday and had a positive OPK on the 2nd test and then this pain a few hours later. my last test was at 12:10am and it was negative(still had a dark line but fainter than before). After the confusion lat cycle i am so pleased to be 1dpo today. :)


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Conina

Yay Wendy - cycle buddies!!


----------



## hugs3409

Ok I have read it for far too long and I have no idea what you mean and now I have to ask lol. 

WTH is it with the Sasquatch thing lol


----------



## dachsundmom

LOL...the sasquatch is the elusive temp dip or implant bleed on your chart, lol.

It started when Cebethel had a temp dip and she thought she was out....


----------



## Macwooly

hugs3409 said:


> Ok I have read it for far too long and I have no idea what you mean and now I have to ask lol.
> 
> WTH is it with the Sasquatch thing lol

I'll leave that to Dmom to explain as it's her thing :)


----------



## Natsby

OK is my OH really all there? I just told him I´m going to wash my hair and he asked, where? Well it is raining hard but I thought I would still use the shower in the house. I do sometimes wonder how his brain works!!


----------



## Indigo77

Natsby said:


> OK is my OH really all there? I just told him I´m going to wash my hair and he asked, where? Well it is raining hard but I thought I would still use the shower in the house. I do sometimes wonder how his brain works!!

 :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## hugs3409

oooooooooh gotcha haha ty


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Well, I'm all for accepting a visit from an elusive sasquatch, but unfortunately I have my doubts he/she is coming for tea this month. 
This morning my temp was the exact same as yesterday's dip...36.54 celcius. What gives with the 2 day dip?? I haven't had any more spotting but that temp dip is not making me feel all warm and fuzzy :growlmad:


----------



## Macwooly

Natsby said:


> OK is my OH really all there? I just told him I´m going to wash my hair and he asked, where? Well it is raining hard but I thought I would still use the shower in the house. I do sometimes wonder how his brain works!!

Maybe he thought you were heading outside with a bottle of shampoo :haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

OvenBunWanted said:


> Well, I'm all for accepting a visit from an elusive sasquatch, but unfortunately I have my doubts he/she is coming for tea this month.
> This morning my temp was the exact same as yesterday's dip...36.54 celcius. What gives with the 2 day dip?? I haven't had any more spotting but that temp dip is not making me feel all warm and fuzzy :growlmad:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Hi! I am testing on Nov. 14th! Baby Dust to all of us!!!


----------



## Mrs.A

Hi Ladies... I am new to these forums and want to be able to share the ups and down of TTC over 35 (not literally!!:winkwink:) 

I am due to test on 31st Oct but AF due 5th November... wish me luck!!

Sending baby dust to all of you ladies out there x


----------



## Mrs.A

Jax41 said:


> I'm here Dmom :hi:, do I really have to do this? Y'know it's another duffer..... Okay as it's you, I'll test 04/11/11 but only if you stick a :witch: or a :bfp::haha: by the side of it yea?
> 
> Cake, now ya talking!!! Wooly, did you watch Kirstie Allsop last night??? One guy was doing chocolate and beetroot cake, the sponge was bright pink - can't imagine what it would taste like.....!

Been loving the new Kirsty Alsop shows... she is so passionate and so damn good at what she does!! Not that I am jealous or anything... my sis bakes fab cakes too, I just dont have the time :(


----------



## peacebaby

Ovenbun, :hugs::flower:
Sorry! I empathise totally.

...am down for testing on 6 nov but that's already looking futile, am only 8dpo and spotting already with AF type pains to serenade my sorrow. I'm at a loss for what could be causing of this short luteal phase, it's gotten shorter these last 2 cycles :shrug:

Well like Natsby said on the other thread, we have the hope of another cycle and that dear friend is why we'll keep fighting!

:dust:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Hey ladies! Well, the hag got me so I'm in for November... Not sure of a test date yet but will definitely let you know. My last cycle just ended today on 9dpo so haven't a clue what's up with my LP. FX that it was just a weird cycle... Lots of baby dust to us all!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## peacebaby

OvenBunWanted said:


> Hey ladies! Well, the hag got me so I'm in for November... Not sure of a test date yet but will definitely let you know. My last cycle just ended today on 9dpo so haven't a clue what's up with my LP. FX that it was just a weird cycle... Lots of baby dust to us all!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

fx'd for you it's just an odd ball cycle and nov is the all good month:thumbup:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

peacebaby said:


> OvenBunWanted said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Well, the hag got me so I'm in for November... Not sure of a test date yet but will definitely let you know. My last cycle just ended today on 9dpo so haven't a clue what's up with my LP. FX that it was just a weird cycle... Lots of baby dust to us all!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> fx'd for you it's just an odd ball cycle and nov is the all good month:thumbup:Click to expand...

I only just started charting last month but my LP was 16 days...a big jump from this month's total of only 9!! Funny how things get all messed up just when you need them to be normal :wacko: So yes, here's to hoping for a good November :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Oven :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

OvenBunWanted said:


> Hey ladies! Well, the hag got me so I'm in for November... Not sure of a test date yet but will definitely let you know. My last cycle just ended today on 9dpo so haven't a clue what's up with my LP. FX that it was just a weird cycle... Lots of baby dust to us all!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

:hugs: oven and peacebaby.

Dmom, you can put me down for :witch: as the hagbag arrived 3 days early :nope:. She's a sneaky tart. My LP was also shorter this month. WTF? I'm putting it down to stress and sh!t.

Can you now put me down for the 23rd? Thanks chuck! I still want the bouncing boobies against my name though :thumbup:.


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> :hugs: oven and peacebaby.
> 
> Dmom, you can put me down for :witch: as the hagbag arrived 3 days early :nope:. She's a sneaky tart. My LP was also shorter this month. WTF? I'm putting it down to stress and sh!t.
> 
> Can you now put me down for the 23rd? Thanks chuck! I still want the bouncing boobies against my name though :thumbup:.

Bugger that witch ,:growlmad:Massive hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, Keekee...the 23rd it is...


----------



## Milty

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

Well ff has me officially testing on the 9th, but we all know I won't make it that long and I am prepared with my 10miu tests whoot


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs...I never give a date...I just POAS when the mood strikes, lol


----------



## hugs3409

Yep I hear you.


----------



## SA JennyPenny

I'm da same...makes me sound less "dilly" if I POAS privately whenever and only report such "incidents" when I get a BFP *grin*


----------



## Kirsty H

I got my peak on my CBFM today. Not so great timing though - I had to wake up Hubby at 5.45 am to :sex:! It was a choice between really early before DS woke up or risking being interrupted by trick or treaters knocking on the door later. Can you please put me on the list for testing on the 12th Dmom? Although I'm sure I will be testing way before that.

Lots of :dust: to everyone this month.


----------



## Conina

Ok so are our 1st Nov testers getting ready??


----------



## Jax41

keekeesaurus said:


> :hugs: oven and peacebaby.
> 
> Dmom, you can put me down for :witch: as the hagbag arrived 3 days early :nope:. She's a sneaky tart. My LP was also shorter this month. WTF? I'm putting it down to stress and sh!t.
> 
> Can you now put me down for the 23rd? Thanks chuck! I still want the bouncing boobies against my name though :thumbup:.

:holly: Just for you keeks!!!xXx


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, we had Indigo for 11/1, but we gave her back to October, lol


----------



## Viking15

I'm more than ready. I'm not holding my breath though. I'm testing on the road tomorrow. If I got a positive I don't know what I'd do realistically. :haha: I can't go home to tell my DH and I can't show him the faintest of lines over the phone. I never see the faint lines on my phone. I guess I will cross that bridge when I come to it?


----------



## Jax41

Viking15 said:


> I'm more than ready. I'm not holding my breath though. I'm testing on the road tomorrow. If I got a positive I don't know what I'd do realistically. :haha: I can't go home to tell my DH and I can't show him the faintest of lines over the phone. I never see the faint lines on my phone. I guess I will cross that bridge when I come to it?

Good luck Viking!!!:flower:


----------



## Jax41

Dmom are you getting ready for tomorrow then??!!! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep....lol


----------



## Conina

Jax - v random comment, but your avatar really reminds me of the opening titles for Scooby/Scrappy Doo...


----------



## Indigo77

FXed Viking! :hug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, we have 3 testers for tomorrow! 

Thank you very much for not coomenting on your sore boobs!

Except for Keekee...hers are legit! :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

My boobs are sore today ...... due to DH elbowing them in the night :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Is anyone's right nostril stuffed up? That is a definite sign! :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Is anyone's right nostril stuffed up? That is a definite sign! :haha:

My left nostril is stuffed up :haha: Maybe that's a triplet sign :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly, how's the 3rd nipple coming?:haha:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly, how's the 3rd nipple coming?:haha:

Well it feels like it's growing out of my chin or maybe that's just a spot :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

No...that's your horn! :haha:


----------



## Natsby

I think you might have to count me out from testing on the 4th, I already started spotting so looks like I won´t have to test, and I certainly won´t last out until the 4th if AF doesn´t arrive before.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs:

Nats..would you like a day later in the month and I won't take you off of this list until something actually happens.


----------



## Natsby

Thanks hun, I think AF is coming early, I never had spotting with any of my other pregnancys so I´m sure I´m out, although the temp drop isn´t that significant I´m sure it will be tomorrow. But we can wait until tomorrow and take me off then. I´m ok today coz at least I have a date booked to take bloods so it feels like something is happening.

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok...but, if you are going to chart for the next cycle, I recommend starting just a little earlier.


----------



## Natsby

dachsundmom said:


> Ok...but, if you are going to chart for the next cycle, I recommend starting just a little earlier.

Haha yes no excuses this cycle I have all the gear here and am ready for it. BRING IT ON!!:bodyb:


----------



## dachsundmom

Love the attitude!


----------



## Lucky7s

Don't know Ladies, my temps are getting lower.. thinking may have AF tomorrow :(
Got BFN on 11 DPO, I know everyone says wait till AF, but seeing my temps lowering makes me feel hopeless. boooo oh well If i do I'll be getting tested this cycle for the first time. So bring it on I say!


----------



## Natsby

Lucky7s said:


> Don't know Ladies, my temps are getting lower.. thinking may have AF tomorrow :(
> Got BFN on 11 DPO, I know everyone says wait till AF, but seeing my temps lowering makes me feel hopeless. boooo oh well If i do I'll be getting tested this cycle for the first time. So bring it on I say!

Oh I am so with you there! lets just hope this is the last cycle trying! I´m having tests this cycle too fingers crossed there are some answers and BFP coming our way.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, Lucky...:hugs::hugs:

But, I won't do anything with the test list until you tell me otherwise.:flower:


----------



## Rubies5

Hi ladies! I thought I would join as AF is expected November 4th and I'm hoping for a BFP before that! I'll be 40 in a few months, my husband is 46 and we can't wait to see if this is our month. This is our 2nd month TTC. I took a digital test today, negative, but still hoping! :dust::dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good luck!

If you want to be added to the front page of the thread, please pick a testing date.


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Lucky7s said:


> Don't know Ladies, my temps are getting lower.. thinking may have AF tomorrow :(
> Got BFN on 11 DPO, I know everyone says wait till AF, but seeing my temps lowering makes me feel hopeless. boooo oh well If i do I'll be getting tested this cycle for the first time. So bring it on I say!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.A

10DPO tomorrow for me... cant wait to POAS :happydance:


----------



## Milty

Hey Nat I'm doing bloods next Monday.


----------



## OvenBunWanted

You can put me down for Nov 27th though the date may change depending on the gods of OPK :laugh2: Feeling hopeful again for this next cycle. DH and myself are now on the COCK...though technically I'm on it a little more than he is :winkwink: FX that it gives us a good boost. Bring on the sexy time!!


----------



## LillyLove

Please add me for November 20.:flower:


----------



## Milty

:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning ladies!

It's November 1, and from what I see...we have 4 testers on deck today.

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Let's kick this month's ass! :happydance:


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> It's November 1, and from what I see...we have 4 testers on deck today.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Let's kick this month's ass! :happydance:

Hear hear! :ninja:


----------



## Viking15

BFN this morning. 
Oh well.


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking15 said:


> BFN this morning.
> Oh well.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Would you like me to move your test date? When do you expect AF?


----------



## SwabianMrs

Well I wasn't supposed to test until Saturday but hubbie is home so...I did and :bfp:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I can't quite believe it...but now the fear really kicks in


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Viking15

dachsundmom said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> BFN this morning.
> Oh well.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Would you like me to move your test date? When do you expect AF?Click to expand...

AF is due on Thursday. I will test again then. No need to move the date. I'm pretty sure I'm out.


----------



## Indigo77

Sorry Viking...:hugs:



Congrats Swab...:thumbup:


----------



## AlexisLilly

hey can u put me down for nov 8th :)


----------



## Macwooly

Viking :hugs:

Swab - congratulations


----------



## Wendyk07

:happydance::happydance::happydance: CONGRATULATIONS Swab :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Our first November BFP. Hope there are many many more to come.


----------



## Indigo77

Milty said:


> :blush:

Are you blushing because of the COCK?:haha:


----------



## Milty

yes :blush:


----------



## Milty

I think you guys are awsome though!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

:haha:

Ok, but you know that COCK = COQ10, right?


----------



## Milty

No!!!! I didn't know. :haha:

You guys should always assume I have no idea what your talking about...:shrug: hehe


----------



## Indigo77

Milty said:


> No!!!! I didn't know. :haha:
> 
> You guys should always assume I have no idea what your talking about...:shrug: hehe

. :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Milty

hehe you guys have made my day!! I love it.


----------



## Jodes2011

Brooke as you know the witch caught me (silly cow :growlmad:) but i might be able to test again at the end of this month dependant on when i ovulate :shrug: so i will let you know honey bunny :hugs:

Swab - congratulations H&H 9 months :cloud9: x


----------



## peacebaby

Dmom, you may strike me off :cry: That lady in her fancy red car has arrived earlier than expected. I'm not a hater but she's an unwanted guest, can't wait for her to leave already.

good luck Nov testers, bring us some happy news!:thumbup:


----------



## peacebaby

Oh wow Swab, congrats, just went back a few pages and saw your BFP:flower:
What a wonderful way to start Nov :happydance:
May you have a wonderful, h&h 9 months!


----------



## Natsby

yep witch got me too, day late for Halloween but arrived a day early for me. Well Jodes and Peacebaby lets hope that this cycle is the final one before our BFPs. AT least we are all together and still in working order. I´m off to hit some stone until I feel better.


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn girls! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sheadknight

Well, my test was a :bfn:. The :witch: hasn't come to visit just yet (due tomorrow or Thursday), but I think she is on her way - and with a vengeance! I've been crampy since a few days after O. :growlmad: Wish she'd just get on with it. 
Assuming I'm out this cycle, I should be able to test again this month around Thanksgiving.
:dust: for all November testers!


----------



## dachsundmom

SK...I won't take you off of the list until you tell me too...

Actually girls, that goes for everyone....you let me know when you would like me to remove you from the list.


----------



## Conina

Yay Swab :happydance::happydance: Hope it's the first of many this month!!

:hugs::hugs:to those the witch got


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Peacebaby and Natsby :hugs: :hugs:

Congrats Swab :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Sorry Nat & Peace....:cry:... :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Ok Dmom, I don't think I understood the first time. My tentative new date is Nov 28. That is when FF says :witch: is due again.


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking15 said:


> Ok Dmom, I don't think I understood the first time. My tentative new date is Nov 28. That is when FF says :witch: is due again.

:thumbup:


----------



## Lucky7s

Congrats Swab.. Sorry Nats,Jodes, and Peace... I'm sure I'm right behind you.
Still no AF.. should be today. but no show as of yet.. still early to tell. I was thinking of testing today or tomorrow but My temps have been going down, down, down.. so AF should be here maybe today or tomorrow. I have my first appointment with an acupuncturist who specializes in fertility at 8:15am tomorrow! Way early but I'm super excited..:) 
Lets go NOVEMBER BFP's!!! Good Luck everyone!


----------



## toothfairy29

Hi....
I am new to the over 35s forum!! 1st real cycle TTC. I am 4dpo. I intend to test on 9dpo which would be 6th November. It this the date you want or the suggester 14dpo which would be 11th November?? can you add me for the right date please


----------



## dachsundmom

Toothfairy, it's whichever date makes you happy...


----------



## toothfairy29

lets compromise......we'll go 10dpo make me the 7th please!!!:blush:


----------



## Lucky7s

AF arrived.. I'm a little sad, tried everything this month. I guess it's not our month for our baby to come. Have to chalk it up to when it's our babies time to come it will come. Just super frustrating. I had a very emotional time this try..during 2ww... anxiety and depression. I'm hoping the acupuncturist can set me straight! BUT I should test Nov 28th so if you could add me back on that would be awesome!

I'll be popping my head in to see how many :bfp:'s we collect this month!
fingers crossed xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## googly

:hugs: Lucky :hugs: that sucks dude.... FX next cycle is the one for you!


----------



## Just_married

First time publicly giving test dates, but can you put me down for the 19th please. 7th month...7 is my lucky number...fingers crossed for you all! x


----------



## keekeesaurus

Viking, nats, peacebaby, jodes and lucky :hugs: and sorry the hag caught you. Damn her!

Congrats swab! :happydance: Lovely news to start november.


----------



## Jax41

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


Lets get dusted!!!

:hugs: Viking, Nats, peacebaby, Jodes, Lucky, I'm not far behind you, AF'll get me on Friday make no mistake!!

Congrats Swab!! :yipee: Great start to November!!

Dmom, you're doing a fab job :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you Jax! :hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Jax41 said:


> Dmom, you're doing a fab job :thumbup:

I second that! :thumbup::flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

keekeesaurus said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Dmom, you're doing a fab job :thumbup:
> 
> I second that! :thumbup::flower:Click to expand...

i third that :thumbup: sorry you had to take over the thread but i didnt know what was going to happen :nope::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Jodes :hugs:

Swab Congrats!!

Dmom Great Job!


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls...you guys let me know how you would like to do this...

I stupidly started deleting names after someone tested bc I thought it would hurt too much to see AF or BFN by your name...

Well, now I have totally screwed up the stats.:dohh:

I can go back to the other thread and add the names back, but I am thinking that anyone who tested the first few days of this month, might be back by the end of the month?

Jodie, could you ask the mods to lock the other thread? I think I have missed a few women bc they are still posting there....Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

I'm in for the 27th... Thanks Dmom!! You rock! :hugs:


----------



## Milty

well if we had a 100% rate of BFP's it would be great!

However, everyone else on BNB will be sooo jealous of they wont leave us alone. Then we will have so many stalkers we wont be able to hide from them all. Then we will all be bnb celbs and it will all be down hill from there...


----------



## dachsundmom

I could handle that type of fame!


----------



## hugs3409

Dmom would you lovely change me to the 9th for testing?? and I agree you are doing a fab job :thumbup::hugs: and thanks for even doing the thread, not so sure I could lol:haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Girls...you guys let me know how you would like to do this...
> 
> I stupidly started deleting names after someone tested bc I thought it would hurt too much to see AF or BFN by your name...
> 
> Well, now I have totally screwed up the stats.:dohh:
> 
> I can go back to the other thread and add the names back, but I am thinking that anyone who tested the first few days of this month, might be back by the end of the month?
> 
> Jodie, could you ask the mods to lock the other thread? I think I have missed a few women bc they are still posting there....Thanks! :hugs:

Done :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:


----------



## Conina

Hugs - fab avatar!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Girls...you guys let me know how you would like to do this...
> 
> I stupidly started deleting names after someone tested bc I thought it would hurt too much to see AF or BFN by your name...
> 
> Well, now I have totally screwed up the stats.:dohh:
> 
> I can go back to the other thread and add the names back, but I am thinking that anyone who tested the first few days of this month, might be back by the end of the month?
> 
> Jodie, could you ask the mods to lock the other thread? I think I have missed a few women bc they are still posting there....Thanks! :hugs:
> 
> Done :thumbup:Click to expand...

still not locked it yet how long does it take? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

It will probably be a few, but thank you for getting the process started.


----------



## wana b a mom

Please, put me down for November 29th. Thanks!


----------



## Jax41

:hi: CD1 for me today Dmom, but hey no suprises there!!!

:witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> :hi: CD1 for me today Dmom, but hey no suprises there!!!
> 
> :witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Jax


----------



## Jax41

Ahh thanks Despie and Butterfly :hugs:. Not really any suprises though esp after only 1 sh*g (GOD!!!) so not too gutted, just another wasted cycle that's all. Not sure what's worse that or when you've done all you can and still she shows up :shrug:

Here we go again!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Ahh thanks Despie and Butterfly :hugs:. Not really any suprises though esp after only 1 sh*g (GOD!!!) so not too gutted, just another wasted cycle that's all. Not sure what's worse that or when you've done all you can and still she shows up :shrug:
> 
> Here we go again!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Well try get two shags this time ,do your temps and u are in with a really really good chance ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Ahh thanks Despie and Butterfly :hugs:. Not really any suprises though esp after only 1 sh*g (GOD!!!) so not too gutted, just another wasted cycle that's all. Not sure what's worse that or when you've done all you can and still she shows up :shrug:
> 
> Here we go again!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Well try get two shags this time ,do your temps and u are in with a really really good chance ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Okay Desp :thumbup: thanks, I gotta have a plan of attack this cycle, feel as if I'm just marking time here! If I only get one or two shags then I'd better make sure I get them when they're going to count. Is it okay to start temping from tomorrow, I've missed today now....oops!


----------



## Desperado167

Yes def and spike your oh 's food with some horny goats weed and macca ,I swear it works for us ,:haha::winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

And jax we are all here to help you ,you are not alone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> And jax we are all here to help you ,you are not alone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Aww fanx :kiss: If only we could make each other pregnant eh :winkwink: Ahh, the world would then be perfect....!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ok, Jax...but, since it's so early in the month, does this mean you'll have another November date?

Yes, perfectly ok to start temping tomorrow.


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ok, Jax...but, since it's so early in the month, does this mean you'll have another November date?
> 
> Yes, perfectly ok to start temping tomorrow.

Hmm maybe B but I reckon I'll miss it by a gnats cock, more likely she'll show 1st/2nd Dec. 

Okay, I'll get temping :thumbup: I'm wondering why I'm feeling optimistic this cycle already!

You okay today?


----------



## Indigo77

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ok, Jax...but, since it's so early in the month, does this mean you'll have another November date?
> 
> Yes, perfectly ok to start temping tomorrow.
> 
> Hmm maybe B but I reckon I'll miss it by a gnats cock, more likely she'll show 1st/2nd Dec.
> 
> Okay, I'll get temping :thumbup: I'm wondering why I'm feeling optimistic this cycle already!Click to expand...

*Because November is BFP month!*:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> :hi: CD1 for me today Dmom, but hey no suprises there!!!
> 
> :witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax, how about an 11/30 date? You can finish out the month with a bang!:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax, how about an 11/30 date? You can finish out the month with a bang!:hugs:

Okay, don't forget to add a cryptic comment though something along the lines of provided she doesn't have a mid-month meltdown or something :haha::haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Jax! :hugs:
I'm with you on trying to get more than one sh*g in for the next cycle!
I'm going for a record breaker (my record is 2 :blush:.)


----------



## Jax41

keekeesaurus said:


> Jax! :hugs:
> I'm with you on trying to get more than one sh*g in for the next cycle!
> I'm going for a record breaker (my record is 2 :blush:.)

Hey :hugs:, that's one more than me the last two cycles have been a dismal 1, never going to get preg on that poor effort for god's sake! I'll be keeping my eye on you Keekee, the race is on :winkwink:


----------



## Jax41

Thanks B!:thumbup:


----------



## sushipat

Indigo77 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ok, Jax...but, since it's so early in the month, does this mean you'll have another November date?
> 
> Yes, perfectly ok to start temping tomorrow.
> 
> Hmm maybe B but I reckon I'll miss it by a gnats cock, more likely she'll show 1st/2nd Dec.
> 
> Okay, I'll get temping :thumbup: I'm wondering why I'm feeling optimistic this cycle already!Click to expand...
> 
> *Because November is BFP month!*:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:Click to expand...

Sure hope so ;)

:dust:


----------



## Sheadknight

Well, the :witch: showed up this morning. :growlmad:
Dmom, would you please add my name to test on the 28th?
FX for all you still waiting to test!
:dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Sheadknight said:


> Well, the :witch: showed up this morning. :growlmad:
> Dmom, would you please add my name to test on the 28th?
> FX for all you still waiting to test!
> :dust:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Good luck for your new cycle :dust:


----------



## hugs3409

wooly when are you testing??


----------



## polaris

:hugs: to all of those who have got :witch.

I am 14 dpo today and have been lightly spotting for days but my temperature went up this morning. Trying not to get my hopes up. I am down for testing on Sunday but I might hold off until Monday if AF still not properly here by then.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Sheadknight :hugs: sorry the hag turned up.

Polaris FXed the hag stays away! :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

polaris said:


> :hugs: to all of those who have got :witch.
> 
> I am 14 dpo today and have been lightly spotting for days but my temperature went up this morning. Trying not to get my hopes up. I am down for testing on Sunday but I might hold off until Monday if AF still not properly here by then.

Polaris, your chart looks really good and as a confirmed POAS pusher I urge you to :test: as you should get a pretty clear result at 14dpo :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

hugs3409 said:


> wooly when are you testing??

11/11/11 :thumbup: And no point asking me to POAS earlier as I won't :haha:


----------



## hugs3409

awwwwwwww


----------



## Macwooly

polaris said:


> :hugs: to all of those who have got :witch.
> 
> I am 14 dpo today and have been lightly spotting for days but my temperature went up this morning. Trying not to get my hopes up. I am down for testing on Sunday but I might hold off until Monday if AF still not properly here by then.

FXed for you :af::dust::dust:


----------



## peacebaby

peacebaby said:


> Dmom, you may strike me off :cry: That lady in her fancy red car has arrived earlier than expected. I'm not a hater but she's an unwanted guest, can't wait for her to leave already.
> 
> good luck Nov testers, bring us some happy news!:thumbup:

hi everyone

hope you're well :thumbup:

So the above was Tuesday @ 11dpo & it wasn't just spotting but she did leave after all of 1 & part of a day, the AF cramps continued and i thought she was simply playing hide & seek which has become 'normal' in the past few months but there has been no sign of her at all since. I'm confused, i've always been as regular as clockwork and i have no symptoms that are different from my usual AF ones. so am off to the clinic to see what is going on!

fx'd its all good!


----------



## keekeesaurus

peacebaby said:


> peacebaby said:
> 
> 
> Dmom, you may strike me off :cry: That lady in her fancy red car has arrived earlier than expected. I'm not a hater but she's an unwanted guest, can't wait for her to leave already.
> 
> good luck Nov testers, bring us some happy news!:thumbup:
> 
> hi everyone
> 
> hope you're well :thumbup:
> 
> So the above was Tuesday @ 11dpo & it wasn't just spotting but she did leave after all of 1 & part of a day, the AF cramps continued and i thought she was simply playing hide & seek which has become 'normal' in the past few months but there has been no sign of her at all since. I'm confused, i've always been as regular as clockwork and i have no symptoms that are different from my usual AF ones. so am off to the clinic to see what is going on!
> 
> fx'd its all good!Click to expand...

FXed peacebaby! I hope it's all good too :hugs:. Keep us posted!


----------



## Jax41

Peacebaby and Polaris, I've absolutely everything Xed for good news for you, let us know how you get on :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

Yes Polaris....Why are you waiting if you are 14 dpo? :test::test::test:

Peace & Polaris... :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Milty

I say test!


----------



## hugs3409

meeee toooooo :test: :test: :test:


----------



## polaris

:rofl: at all the POAS pressure! I am away from home at the moment visiting family so no way I'll be testing before Sunday I'm afraid. I have a bit of a POAS phobia anyway to be honest, I would way prefer to see :witch: than :bfn:. There is a little part of me thinking that my chart looks good after the temperature rise this morning but I'm crampy and feel like AF might arrive in full force later on today or overnight. So I will just wait for another few days. The closer it gets to testing the more I feel like putting it off as I hate admitting to myself that I've got my hopes up and then being disappointed.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

polaris said:


> :rofl: at all the POAS pressure! I am away from home at the moment visiting family so no way I'll be testing before Sunday I'm afraid. I have a bit of a POAS phobia anyway to be honest, I would way prefer to see :witch: than :bfn:. There is a little part of me thinking that my chart looks good after the temperature rise this morning but I'm crampy and feel like AF might arrive in full force later on today or overnight. So I will just wait for another few days. The closer it gets to testing the more I feel like putting it off as I hate admitting to myself that I've got my hopes up and then being disappointed.

Snap! I'm the same polaris, never test before AF she unfortunately never lets me down!

I'll be stalking you though watching for that BFP announcement, good luck!!x
:dust:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Jax41 said:


> polaris said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: at all the POAS pressure! I am away from home at the moment visiting family so no way I'll be testing before Sunday I'm afraid. I have a bit of a POAS phobia anyway to be honest, I would way prefer to see :witch: than :bfn:. There is a little part of me thinking that my chart looks good after the temperature rise this morning but I'm crampy and feel like AF might arrive in full force later on today or overnight. So I will just wait for another few days. The closer it gets to testing the more I feel like putting it off as I hate admitting to myself that I've got my hopes up and then being disappointed.
> 
> Snap! I'm the same polaris, never test before AF she unfortunately never lets me down!
> 
> I'll be stalking you though watching for that BFP announcement, good luck!!x
> :dust:Click to expand...

I've not had the chance to test due to the hagbag always showing up early or on time :nope:. I just want to POAS dammit. 

GL polaris! :dust:


----------



## Indigo77

Polaris....I still want you to test....:blush::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

keekeesaurus said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polaris said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: at all the POAS pressure! I am away from home at the moment visiting family so no way I'll be testing before Sunday I'm afraid. I have a bit of a POAS phobia anyway to be honest, I would way prefer to see :witch: than :bfn:. There is a little part of me thinking that my chart looks good after the temperature rise this morning but I'm crampy and feel like AF might arrive in full force later on today or overnight. So I will just wait for another few days. The closer it gets to testing the more I feel like putting it off as I hate admitting to myself that I've got my hopes up and then being disappointed.
> 
> Snap! I'm the same polaris, never test before AF she unfortunately never lets me down!
> 
> I'll be stalking you though watching for that BFP announcement, good luck!!x
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I've not had the chance to test due to the hagbag always showing up early or on time :nope:. I just want to POAS dammit.
> 
> GL polaris! :dust:Click to expand...

Do you have any OPKs?


----------



## keekeesaurus

Indigo77 said:


> Do you have any OPKs?

Not yet. I do have the CBFM but what I really want is a chance to do a HPT. Just once. OK, no maybe more than once :haha:.


----------



## keekeesaurus

keekeesaurus said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Do you have any OPKs?
> 
> Not yet. I do have the CBFM but what I really want is a chance to do a HPT. Just once. OK, no maybe more than once :haha:.Click to expand...

Or just once with a :bfp:. I'm not fussy.


----------



## dachsundmom

I always piss on them when I am not testing, so I can see the level of evaps I will get, lol.

Nothing stops me and yes, I have POAS on CD1, just to double check, lol.


----------



## Milty

So I'm home not feeling well today and was board so I started looking at last months weird cycle.

I think I figured out what happened and did an override on FF. This made my LP 12 days again and changed FF testing date for me. 

My new testing date is 11/11/11!:happydance: 

Seems lucky to me!


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> So I'm home not feeling well today and was board so I started looking at last months weird cycle.
> 
> I think I figured out what happened and did an override on FF. This made my LP 12 days again and changed FF testing date for me.
> 
> My new testing date is 11/11/11!:happydance:
> 
> Seems lucky to me!

Can I put you on the list?:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Sure why not!

I doubt I will actually test through...because I usually just wait for AF.

Although I do now have IC and it is a lucky day so maybe I will if AF doesn't show that morning.


----------



## peacebaby

evening ladies

thanks for your thoughts & care :hugs:

polaris, it's looks good, fx'ed and prayers for you.

well, had a long wait at the Early pregnancy unit but the staff were really fabulous, very supportive and understanding, well done NHS!
so, since AF was officially due only tomorrow, it is not clear what the earlier episode was and if nothing massive happens over the weekend I am due back at the clinic monday morning for an ultrasound and blood work to see what caused the light bleed and the ongoing pelvic pain & cramps. I did get my Vit D results back, heavily deficient and the midwife said to immediately start high dosage supplementation.

hope everyone has a lovely, relaxing weekend:flower:
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

peacebaby said:


> evening ladies
> 
> thanks for your thoughts & care :hugs:
> 
> polaris, it's looks good, fx'ed and prayers for you.
> 
> well, had a long wait at the Early pregnancy unit but the staff were really fabulous, very supportive and understanding, well done NHS!
> so, since AF was officially due only tomorrow, it is not clear what the earlier episode was and if nothing massive happens over the weekend I am due back at the clinic monday morning for an ultrasound and blood work to see what caused the light bleed and the ongoing pelvic pain & cramps. I did get my Vit D results back, heavily deficient and the midwife said to immediately start high dosage supplementation.
> 
> hope everyone has a lovely, relaxing weekend:flower:
> :hugs::hugs:

:hugs: peacebaby. GL and FXed for your ultrasound.
You have a lovely weekend too :flower:.


----------



## iwantanother

last month was a complete nightmare. infection, bad reaction to medicine for infection. sitting on ice pack with literally burnt insides! and to top it all off it was right before o. :wacko: :growlmad:
November is my month! :thumbup: count on it! Put me down for Nov 30! Good luck to all! :baby:


----------



## polaris

Thanks for all the good luck wishes. AF arrived overnight so CD1 today. Hey ho, onto next month. Good luck to all the November testers, I'll be sticking around to see how you all get on.


----------



## constancev18

BFN 10/31 and af arrived on Nov 1. At least it'll be easy to track my cdys. :) I'll be testing again around Nov 21/cd21 since it usually runs 24 dys.

F'xed for everyone!


----------



## Macwooly

polaris said:


> Thanks for all the good luck wishes. AF arrived overnight so CD1 today. Hey ho, onto next month. Good luck to all the November testers, I'll be sticking around to see how you all get on.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Polaris ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

polaris said:


> Thanks for all the good luck wishes. AF arrived overnight so CD1 today. Hey ho, onto next month. Good luck to all the November testers, I'll be sticking around to see how you all get on.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Sorry hun. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

constancev18 said:


> BFN 10/31 and af arrived on Nov 1. At least it'll be easy to track my cdys. :) I'll be testing again around Nov 21/cd21 since it usually runs 24 dys.
> 
> F'xed for everyone!

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

:hugs: :hugs: to all those that the wicked one caught this month. :hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Hi Dmom can you put me back in for 29th Nov please. FF has that predicted as my AF due so I can be on this thread twice this month.
It will be BFP I am manifesting hard this month!


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi girls...thank you so much for the updates and I am sorry for those the got visited by the cow!

We have a few women who have not reported back and I would love to hear from them soon...


----------



## peacebaby

hi Dmom

thanks for doing this...not sure what my body's up to right now, I'm convinced I'm out. will update as soon as the clinic confirms on monday. 

Nats, yay for the super PMA :thumbup: I'm all for visualising and manifesting.

Enjoying the fireworks filled sky tonight.

have a lovely evening all.


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## polaris

peacebaby said:


> hi Dmom
> 
> thanks for doing this...not sure what my body's up to right now, I'm convinced I'm out. will update as soon as the clinic confirms on monday.
> 
> Nats, yay for the super PMA :thumbup: I'm all for visualising and manifesting.
> 
> Enjoying the fireworks filled sky tonight.
> 
> have a lovely evening all.

Good luck with your clinic appointment on Monday, really hope that it is all good news! I hate when your body doesn't behave as predicted - unless of course it's because it's a BFP in which case it's fab!!


----------



## Milty

Good luck to all the new people joining up! And everyone else too of course:dust::dust:


----------



## Mrs.A

Loosing it!! AF is due either today or tomorrow (29/30 day cycle) - no sign yet today, phew! I have done a few early tests but no lines showing until the test has dried and even then they were very faint... So I am sat here now wondering what tomorrow will bring - not gonna test tomorrow, just gonna see what happens now :shrug:

FXd for all of you ladies yet to test and hugs to the ladies that AF has visited x


----------



## Milty

You have to watch out for those awful evap lines on dried tests

Do you temp? FX for you!!!
:dust::dust:


----------



## Mrs.A

Milty said:


> You have to watch out for those awful evap lines on dried tests
> 
> Do you temp? FX for you!!!
> :dust::dust:

Thats what I was thinking too :(

I've not temped before but considering it... Been to the GP this month and first round of blood tests have confirmed OV'd so have to wait for test in next cycle to make sure its happening every month... its the waiting that gets me... I am soooo impatient!!

Will wait to see what tomorrow bring with everything crossed xx


----------



## peacebaby

thanks polaris! 

Mrs A, fx'd for you, be strong and stay relaxed. Probably a good thing to take a break from testing tomorrow, maybe keep busy with enjoyable pursuits. Maybe your body just needs time to get the HCG going.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## polaris

Mrs A, fingers crossed for you, hopefully this is your BFP. Must be a good sign that AF hasn't shown yet. I do recommend temping, I have found that it is a good way to get a better idea of what your body is doing.


----------



## Milty

I like temping but I think it's the side of me that likes numbers and graphs ...for some it causes stress which I would aviod if possible...
I hope this is your month!!


----------



## Mrs.A

Thanks Ladies... I think that temping might send me over the edge hahahaha... 

I have been lucky to BD for at least 14 days straight until 2DPO and done the legs in the air thing too!!

I'm on edge waiting for any sign of anything!! Feel like I am going insane!! They do say that patience is a virtue - I just wish I had some :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Mrs.A said:


> Thanks Ladies... I think that temping might send me over the edge hahahaha...
> 
> I have been lucky to BD for at least 14 days straight until 2DPO and done the legs in the air thing too!!
> 
> I'm on edge waiting for any sign of anything!! Feel like I am going insane!! They do say that patience is a virtue - I just wish I had some :haha::haha:

14 days straight :huh:Wow


----------



## Mrs.A

Desperado167 said:


> Mrs.A said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies... I think that temping might send me over the edge hahahaha...
> 
> I have been lucky to BD for at least 14 days straight until 2DPO and done the legs in the air thing too!!
> 
> I'm on edge waiting for any sign of anything!! Feel like I am going insane!! They do say that patience is a virtue - I just wish I had some :haha::haha:
> 
> 14 days straight :huh:WowClick to expand...

I know what you mean... We have only been TTC for 8 months now and I feel so much pressure to be able to conceive!! Its pressure I am putting on myself, I know that... DH is 7 years younger than me and in his late 20's... I just want to be able to give us a child...

I think I might have to ban myself from trawling the forums :wacko:

P.S still no sign of AF this morning!


----------



## Naturenut

Hi Everyone,

I'm still pretty new to these forums and only recently discovered this over 35 forum, what a great place to find others thinking about some of the same things. I'll be testing on (and around) the 28th. Sign me up please!

This will be our third cycle of trying, good luck everyone!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Polaris and constance :hugs: and damn that hag! 

Mrs A, FXed for you! And woah to the 14 days of :sex:. Awesome! I wish I could say the same, if we manage it once a month we're doing well :blush:.

Naturenut :hi: and welcome!


----------



## Milty

Mrs A : I know 14 days is awsome...are you guys newlyweds??
I say test tomorrow!

Naturenut: welcome!


----------



## polaris

I am very impressed by 14 days straight! We can't even manage every second day during ovulation week most months. :cry:


----------



## Milty

Polaris: :hugs: its hard when you have a little one 


Anyone know why I have an open circle on my FF today when I used my same temp time as always??


----------



## dachsundmom

Did you mark disturbed/restless sleep?


----------



## Indigo77

OMG Milty...Your chart is starting to look triphasic! :happydance:

IDK....Did you note 'poor sleep' or something out of the ordinary?


----------



## Indigo77

polaris said:


> I am very impressed by 14 days straight! We can't even manage every second day during ovulation week most months. :cry:


We only DTD 3x every 36 hours when I got pregnant. 
Although impressive, I think timing is more important than quantity. :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Milty

Oh yeah I did mark that but I had more than 3 hours I was just up late....


Looks cool huh! Only I think it's just up because I'm sick.:shrug:


----------



## polaris

Milty said:


> Polaris: :hugs: its hard when you have a little one
> 
> 
> Anyone know why I have an open circle on my FF today when I used my same temp time as always??

The only thing I can think of is if you marked "sleep deprived/disturbed sleep". Your chart looks amazing!! Hope it's a good sign.


----------



## Milty

ok I unmarked sleep deprived and it went away...yeah!!

I've been working really hard this month to temp at the same time...


----------



## Mrs.A

Milty said:


> Mrs A : I know 14 days is awsome...are you guys newlyweds??
> I say test tomorrow!
> 
> Naturenut: welcome!

Just a year married and no little ones to disturb, yet! DD was away on holiday this month to which gave us a lot more time this month... Still no sign of the dreaded witch or sign of anything else either! Might test tomorrow or wait til Tuesday... I just dont want to see a BFN

Still.... FXd for all of this month x


----------



## keekeesaurus

Mrs.A said:


> Just a year married and no little ones to disturb, yet! DD was away on holiday this month to which gave us a lot more time this month... Still no sign of the dreaded witch or sign of anything else either! Might test tomorrow or wait til Tuesday... I just dont want to see a BFN
> 
> Still.... FXd for all of this month x

FXed Mrs A! :dust:
You have some willpower there!


----------



## gea

Hi - am on/off in here as my computer died last month :S But the TTC is still on! Can you put me down for 14th nov? If I can withstand that long ;) :dust:


----------



## Mrs.A

I don't mean to be insensitive ladies and hope Ive not upset anyone?... I just need to stop feeling sorry for myself x


----------



## Milty

:hugs: Mrs. A

umm I have no idea what you are talking about but you definetly should not feel sorry for yourself!

You have a lot going for you and will have a :baby: soon!

FX that soon is only 10mths away


----------



## keekeesaurus

Mrs.A said:


> I don't mean to be insensitive ladies and hope Ive not upset anyone?... I just need to stop feeling sorry for myself x

Mrs A, I'm sure you haven't upset anyone honey :hugs:. Made a few jealous (me! me!) with your 14 days in a row :haha:. But upset? No way.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Milty! Your chart is looking super good!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Ok now I'm getting parnoid...

Do you think my chart looks like that because I've been sick? Do you think I should stop taking Nyquil? I hate taking medicance anyway...:shrug:


----------



## Sus09

Have you tested Milty?
It could be worth testing. 1. because your chart looks good, seems like you had an implantation dip and temps are going up and your chart looks thriphasic. 

Since when have you been sick Milty? it might be because of that that your temps are high as well, but I am hoping for the 1st reason!


----------



## Milty

I started getting sick on CD5 or Thu. but by CD6 I had a full blown head cold and stayed home from work. 

I've been taking Nyquil since CD5 a couple times a day :dohh:


----------



## Sus09

I would test and see what happens, at least if you it is positive you can decide if you stop taking the meds:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## midlifemama

Hello Ladies..so I was looking at different app that I have also been flip flopping between and this one says that I am only 12 dpo today but the other says I am 15 dpo...tested yesterday with Fam $ cheapy..BFN. AF is due any day now. Will re test Tuesday or Wed if she hasn't shown. Did get sick this morning when I brushed my teeth getting ready for work, so I am saying a little prayer. Had a tiny spot in panties yesterday and CP is high, soft and wet.:coffee::dohh:

To all of you who got your BFP, YAY!!!!!:happydance:

Could you please tell Ms. Jodie I wish her all the best and will keep her in my prayers?


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty...if you can, I would find an alternative to Nyquil...it has a lot of ingredients in it and I don't think you need anything but Tylenol and maybe a decongestant.

I think Nyquil also has a cough suppressant and antihistamines in it?


----------



## Milty

yes it does...do you think it is bad I've taken it?


----------



## dachsundmom

Bad, not at all. But, I don't like combo meds at all bc typically they will treat more ailments than you actually have.

I would just stick to Tylenol and Mucinex, if you can....:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

sounds like a good plan...although I can just go without which is what I normal do. 

do you think this will mess with my test tomorrow?


----------



## dachsundmom

No, I think it's fine...


----------



## hugs3409

get the mucinex DM, you have to get it from the pharmacy. But it works great :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

I'm sending DH out to get it for me...

he thinks I'm just tring to get out of taking my blood test tomorrow...but I'm going no matter what!


----------



## dachsundmom

Unfortunately, your head cold won't cause an issue with it, so you lost that excuse...lol


----------



## Milty

I must admit I thought about it for a split second but then it made me more determined to get it done!


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> I must admit I thought about it for a split second but then it made me more determined to get it done!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Five minutes of your life...totally doable.:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Dmom if I could hit thanks twice I would!!

by the way your chart is look really good


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok girls, some of you aren't reporting back.:growlmad:

Please update us! :flower:

And, I know one of you is testing bc there is a thread in the HPT forum with your name on it. No, Hugs...I don't mean you.:haha:


----------



## Milty

who me? I got a BFN


----------



## dachsundmom

Nope...the regular HPT forum, lol.


----------



## Jax41

:hi: Dmom, well it def ain't me! Nothing to report boring.com, hope you're okay though xXx


----------



## Milty

Thanks Dmom and Hugs the mucinex worked great! I feel much better already:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am glad you feel better, Milty! :hugs:

Jax...nice new avatar! :happydance:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> I am glad you feel better, Milty! :hugs:
> 
> Jax...nice new avatar! :happydance:

For Remembrance Sunday, always dear to my heart :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sushipat

midlifemama said:


> Hello Ladies..so I was looking at different app that I have also been flip flopping between and this one says that I am only 12 dpo today but the other says I am 15 dpo...tested yesterday with Fam $ cheapy..BFN. AF is due any day now. Will re test Tuesday or Wed if she hasn't shown. Did get sick this morning when I brushed my teeth getting ready for work, so I am saying a little prayer. Had a tiny spot in panties yesterday and CP is high, soft and wet.:coffee::dohh:
> 
> To all of you who got your BFP, YAY!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Could you please tell Ms. Jodie I wish her all the best and will keep her in my prayers?

It could be something ;) GOOD LUCK!

I'm a little down, I'm DPO10 and tested....negative :( not feeling cramps or nothing like af that is due in 4 days... should't have tested, right? :(


----------



## Milty

Sushi:hugs:


----------



## CookBook

TWW is doing me in. :( I am not due for AF until Saturday. I am 8 dpo with no symptoms. I tested BFN yesterday and I am trying to control my POAS addiction. TTC for quite some time now. Probably rambling to resist the urge to test again until Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Milty

Welcome Cook!!

I usually say wait and save your test till at least 10DPO and I usually do...however I did test at 8DPO this month myself...


----------



## hugs3409

I am 11 dpo and getting neg as far as I am concerned :cry:


----------



## CookBook

Don't feel bad Hugs. You aren't out of the game until AF. I didn't get a positive with my 1st DS until I was past 12 weeks...lol! :dust:


----------



## hugs3409

Wow cookbook, thats long :haha::haha:

I have a thread posted in the pregnancy test area, see what you think. Most say they see something, I just am not convinced. I had a dime sized super light pink spot mixed with EWCM on 8dpo, then had some more spotting but a little more then 1st time and wasn't mixed with EWCM at 10dpo (yesterday) but was gone within like 3 hours. I had super temp drop yesterday too, but don't know if that was because of the time change thing or just a not so good thing lol. :shrug: I have had low back ache and light cramping since 6dpo and headaches (but I get those all the time) I wake up with them. I am so confused this month its crazy. I had SUPER PMA in the beginning of the month, it has diminished a bit, I still am optimistic though, as I have to remind myself that when I fell PG in June I didn't even get the slightest hint of a line until the day after AF was due, which was probably 14-15dpo. That is what I am holding on to, but I don't remember having daily cramps/backaches and spotting either, so who knows. And my birthday is the 14th, so I am hoping for a great baby present :haha:

sorry to ramble:wacko::wacko:

:dust::dust: to you too


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok girls...hang in there...please don't worry about lack of symptoms bc the only one that counts, is a missing AF. :hugs:


----------



## hockey24

New November testing date for me - November 26th (if I follow the same 26 day cycle as last month). 

Good luck for all those testers this week! Hope you get that BFP!!


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> Ok girls...hang in there...please don't worry about lack of symptoms bc the only one that counts, is a missing AF. :hugs:

^^^WdmomS :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

Well you guys can laugh all ya want, I feel like a kid posting this....I will be testing on the 9th, if AF doesn't show tomorrow. STOOOOPID me I listened to hubby, and had unprotected :sex: a few weeks back, thinking, "oh what are the chances, really". Well I have no feeling for AF and have been eating so much meat since last Wednesday [grilled steak, steak kabobs, kibdeh (liver), etc...] that it's not funny. My surgery is still scheduled for the 17th... and I am not knee jerking this time..... LOL. *face palm*


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## CookBook

It is okay to ramble. When your are ttc it is one of the few things that keep you sane. I ramble just to get through the tww. :wacko: I was having POAS withdrawal symptoms all day. :dohh: I am going to try and stay busy, 3 days to go until test time. My DH and I are hoping AF doesn't crash the party. I am hoping to do a BFP dance. :happydance: I have had no coffee, soda, or energy drinks in weeks. Let my sacrifice not be in vain. :cry:


----------



## hugs3409

:witch: got me early :cry:


----------



## Macwooly

hugs3409 said:


> :witch: got me early :cry:

So sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Loads of :dust::dust: for your new cycle and hoping you can enjoy Christmas with a BFP :dust::dust:


----------



## Milty

Hugs :hugs:

Ok Macwooly you got me thinking....

Would it be gross or awsome if you wrap a BFP pg test and gave it someone as a gift?


----------



## sumatwsimit

sorry hugs :hugs: there's still time though to grab that christmas BFP 

dmom, sorry to mess u around again but could you please put me back on the testing list. i'll be testing on sat 19th. :happydance: not ducking out this month afterall :thumbup:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Milty said:


> Hugs :hugs:
> 
> Ok Macwooly you got me thinking....
> 
> Would it be gross or awsome if you wrap a BFP pg test and gave it someone as a gift?

no not gross, perfect milty :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs....:hugs:

Milty, depends on where the gift is being opened...you don't want to out someone.:haha:

Suma...ok.:thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Milty said:


> Hugs :hugs:
> 
> Ok Macwooly you got me thinking....
> 
> Would it be gross or awsome if you wrap a BFP pg test and gave it someone as a gift?

And just make sure you have wiped off any dried up wee :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Milty

see the only only person I could actually do that with would be DH...however, if I knew I was PG there is no way I could wait more than 1 min to tell him...I couldn't even wrap a present fast enough...


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hugs :hugs:. So sorry the witch got you! 

Milty, aww I think that's sweet :flower:.


----------



## sumatwsimit

Butterfly67 said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Hugs :hugs:
> 
> Ok Macwooly you got me thinking....
> 
> Would it be gross or awsome if you wrap a BFP pg test and gave it someone as a gift?
> 
> And just make sure you have wiped off any dried up wee :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:

well, i've got something really disgusting to tell u...i've still got my august positive tests in my bathroom cupboard :blush: :nope: i just haven't wanted to bin them. i'm so stupid.


----------



## peacebaby

hi everyone

Dmom, sorry for not reporting back sooner, had a crazy day yesterday. 

The scan showed nothing unusual except some fluid near my left tube, don't know what that's all about. But here's the surprise ladies, blood test shows low HCG !!! :shock::shock::shock: Just got the call now, unbelievably it seems last weeks "light AF"(that's what I thought) was late implantation!! Still very crampy and spotting so I'm staying cautious, been here before and I hope and pray this time is different. Of course it is exciting and I am very thankful to the Divine for this mega surprise BFP (had a BFN home test last week).

Another test tomorrow plus a Vit D shot with results due on Thurs...so riding it out as calmly as I can manage. DH has been heroic, keeping me positive and realistic.

Thanks for all your support, it's great knowing this is my "safe place":hugs::hugs:

Congrats to all those with recent BFP's!! Sorry i have to catch up reading later.

BTW, I know some of you have been worried about not getting in enough BDing...well, I guess it really only takes 1 go, this cycle was our least effort ever but there you go. There were some different things like my acu sessions and following nutritional guidelines for my TCM diagnosis... I even ate the awful core of the pineapple bleh, who knows, eh??

lots of love and positive energy to you all, fx'd ladies XXX


----------



## Milty

Thats not stupid at all...

I still have my two positives I got when pg with my son over 8 years ago...Infact I can tell you they are from March 2003...

I keep them to remind me it is possible


----------



## Milty

ohh Peace :hugs: I am praying this is it!


----------



## sumatwsimit

wow, what a lovely surprise peacebaby, lots of hugs. really wish all goes perfectly well for you. as for the pineapple core, i've had a go of that myself the other month :haha: i love trying out these things. congrats on your BFP :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

peacebaby :hugs: woah, keeping everything crossed for you honey! Do keep us posted.

Suma :hugs: I think that's perfectly understandable, not stupid at all.


----------



## Jax41

Hugs :hugs: for you girlie, show the witch your :growlmad: face and scare her off!!

Sumat, I think if I had them I'd frame them!!!

Peacebaby, WOW :yipee: that's the best news I've had all day, praying all goes well for you xXx


----------



## peacebaby

thanks everyone! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

PB, please keep us posted and I will update the first page of the thread, when you confirm!

This is wonderful news!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Milty said:


> Hugs :hugs:
> 
> Ok Macwooly you got me thinking....
> 
> Would it be gross or awsome if you wrap a BFP pg test and gave it someone as a gift?

I don't think so and plan to do that with mine when I give it to my DH :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh...BFP test, lol. I missed that part, I thought you were going to give someone a box of FR for Xmas, lol.

No, the BFP test is totally cool!


----------



## Macwooly

sumatwsimit said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Hugs :hugs:
> 
> Ok Macwooly you got me thinking....
> 
> Would it be gross or awsome if you wrap a BFP pg test and gave it someone as a gift?
> 
> And just make sure you have wiped off any dried up wee :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> well, i've got something really disgusting to tell u...i've still got my august positive tests in my bathroom cupboard :blush: :nope: i just haven't wanted to bin them. i'm so stupid.Click to expand...

You're not stupid hun :hugs: Those tests are important to you and you keep them as long as you want :hugs:

I know someone with a 6 year old and a 3 year old and she still the positive tests from them :)


----------



## Macwooly

peacebaby said:


> hi everyone
> 
> Dmom, sorry for not reporting back sooner, had a crazy day yesterday.
> 
> The scan showed nothing unusual except some fluid near my left tube, don't know what that's all about. But here's the surprise ladies, blood test shows low HCG !!! :shock::shock::shock: Just got the call now, unbelievably it seems last weeks "light AF"(that's what I thought) was late implantation!! Still very crampy and spotting so I'm staying cautious, been here before and I hope and pray this time is different. Of course it is exciting and I am very thankful to the Divine for this mega surprise BFP (had a BFN home test last week).
> 
> Another test tomorrow plus a Vit D shot with results due on Thurs...so riding it out as calmly as I can manage. DH has been heroic, keeping me positive and realistic.
> 
> Thanks for all your support, it's great knowing this is my "safe place":hugs::hugs:
> 
> Congrats to all those with recent BFP's!! Sorry i have to catch up reading later.
> 
> BTW, I know some of you have been worried about not getting in enough BDing...well, I guess it really only takes 1 go, this cycle was our least effort ever but there you go. There were some different things like my acu sessions and following nutritional guidelines for my TCM diagnosis... I even ate the awful core of the pineapple bleh, who knows, eh??
> 
> lots of love and positive energy to you all, fx'd ladies XXX

Congratulations hun :thumbup: Keeping all crossed for you and praying that this LO snuggles in deep and is viable and goes full term for you x


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Oh...BFP test, lol. I missed that part, I thought you were going to give someone a box of FR for Xmas, lol.
> 
> No, the BFP test is totally cool!

That's the POAS pusher side of you coming out :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am consdering retiring my stick pusher status, lol.


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> I am consdering retiring my stick pusher status, lol.

:saywhat: :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> I am consdering retiring my stick pusher status, lol.

You going to become a POAS phobic like me? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am consdering retiring my stick pusher status, lol.
> 
> You going to become a POAS phobic like me? :haha:Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am consdering retiring my stick pusher status, lol.
> 
> You going to become a POAS phobic like me? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

No way? Don't believe ya! :shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

peacebaby said:


> hi everyone
> 
> Dmom, sorry for not reporting back sooner, had a crazy day yesterday.
> 
> The scan showed nothing unusual except some fluid near my left tube, don't know what that's all about. But here's the surprise ladies, blood test shows low HCG !!! :shock::shock::shock: Just got the call now, unbelievably it seems last weeks "light AF"(that's what I thought) was late implantation!! Still very crampy and spotting so I'm staying cautious, been here before and I hope and pray this time is different. Of course it is exciting and I am very thankful to the Divine for this mega surprise BFP (had a BFN home test last week).
> 
> Another test tomorrow plus a Vit D shot with results due on Thurs...so riding it out as calmly as I can manage. DH has been heroic, keeping me positive and realistic.
> 
> Thanks for all your support, it's great knowing this is my "safe place":hugs::hugs:
> 
> Congrats to all those with recent BFP's!! Sorry i have to catch up reading later.
> 
> BTW, I know some of you have been worried about not getting in enough BDing...well, I guess it really only takes 1 go, this cycle was our least effort ever but there you go. There were some different things like my acu sessions and following nutritional guidelines for my TCM diagnosis... I even ate the awful core of the pineapple bleh, who knows, eh??
> 
> lots of love and positive energy to you all, fx'd ladies XXX

Congrats Peace!! That is awesome news!! Wishing all the best for you and hoping that your bean is ultra sticky :happydance:


----------



## CookBook

That would be a Christmas to celebrate! BFPs for everyone trying in here.:cloud9: :hugs: Be the greatest gift I ever got. An answered prayer, if not for me then for the other ladies here trying. And PB, I know things will go well. Hold to that and don't stress yourself and your sticky bun.:hugs: I hope to be reading funny stories about babies from everyone this time next year. :dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

Hugs - Am so sorry the witch got you. :hug:

PB - What a lovely surprise, hope you get confirmation in the morning. :hugs:


----------



## Conina

Wow peacebaby, fab news!! Can't wait to hear from you after your tests


----------



## hugs3409

thanks ladies, I appreciate it. Its ok, I didn't want another July baby anyway :) onto Christmas :) good luck to everyone who is still to test :dust: to all. :hugs: to all.


----------



## SwabianMrs

Milty said:


> Hugs :hugs:
> 
> well, i've got something really disgusting to tell u...i've still got my august positive tests in my bathroom cupboard :blush: :nope: i just haven't wanted to bin them. i'm so stupid.

I don't think that is disgusting at all...I have kept my positive tests from my son and I am glad I kept them as these form one of my few physical memories of him.

xxxx


----------



## SilverBirch

Hi guys. :wave: 
I know I wasn't technically in this month, but if you want to know for the figures I'm out today anyways, damn witch. Aand on to cycle #15. No Xmas BFP for me either as DH and I are on opposite sides of the globe next cycle. :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

SilverBirch said:


> Hi guys. :wave:
> I know I wasn't technically in this month, but if you want to know for the figures I'm out today anyways, damn witch. Aand on to cycle #15. No Xmas BFP for me either as DH and I are on opposite sides of the globe next cycle. :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## polaris

Peacebaby!!! So delighted for you. Keeping everything crossed that this is a sticky bean and the start of a wonderful journey.

ETA - I still have my FRER from when I found out that I was pregnant on my two year old - there's no way I could throw it out!


----------



## Rashaa

Congrats peacebaby! :hugs: to you hugs :(

AFM - AF is here!!! Surgery is on for the 17th!!!!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

SwabianMrs said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Hugs :hugs:
> 
> well, i've got something really disgusting to tell u...i've still got my august positive tests in my bathroom cupboard :blush: :nope: i just haven't wanted to bin them. i'm so stupid.
> 
> I don't think that is disgusting at all...I have kept my positive tests from my son and I am glad I kept them as these form one of my few physical memories of him.
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Swab, so sorry about your previous loss and have everything crossed for a sticky one this time :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Rashaa said:


> Congrats peacebaby! :hugs: to you hugs :(
> 
> AFM - AF is here!!! Surgery is on for the 17th!!!!!!!!

I am confused, do you still want your testing date? Do I need to move it _again_! :haha::hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

dachsundmom said:


> Rashaa said:
> 
> 
> Congrats peacebaby! :hugs: to you hugs :(
> 
> AFM - AF is here!!! Surgery is on for the 17th!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am confused, do you still want your testing date? Do I need to move it _again_! :haha::hugs:Click to expand...

hahah I am out of the game . I won't need to test, AF is here with a vengance...28 days to the day. No need to move it  I am going to be REAL careful from here on out...as this resection needs to be done so I can get on with the healing . :thumbup:

We are officially NT and protecting. No more oops :dohh:

I will be around to rally everyone on...but I don't anticipate being back in the TTC ring for a few months at the least.


----------



## peacebaby

:hugs::hugs: Rashaa, silverbirch, hugs3409. Keep the faith ladies!

thanks everyone for your kind words and support, it means a lot :flower::flower:

and a special thanks for the laughs and giggles I get from reading here, cheers me up loads :thumbup:

good luck to all those who will be testing in the next few days, it can and will happen!! I now believe in 'all things are possible.'

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, Rashaa...you stay on the page for support and bc I love you! LOL


----------



## SilverBirch

Gratz Peacebaby! Sry, I didn't read back far enough to find the good news. Lots of luck. :)


----------



## CookBook

All the ladies here: 
You are completely inspiring. All of you have made me so glad that I quit spectating and joined the site. There is so much positive support, no matter the outcomes that happen. This is the way I feel all women should be. Supporting, willing to share, and you all don't judge. You ladies are wonderful. :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## rebekah05

Can you put me down for the 17th? Thanks a million!


----------



## Milty

:hugs: to everyone

Rashaa: I pray surgery goes well for you and you have a speedy recovery


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom mark me as AF visiting please.

And ladies I am honestly ok as I didn't expect this to be my cycle due to DH's work schedule :)


----------



## dachsundmom

You got it Wooly....:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

peacebaby i had no idea congratulations and thanks for supporting me and i really hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs::hugs:xxxxx remember to come and visit me in my journal i want updates :thumbup:

I hope your op goes well Rashaa :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## peacebaby

thanks jodes!:hugs:
I am ever so grateful to you for spurring me on to do the acu, I'm convinced it worked and whatever happens I'll be continuing with it. Will definitely chat in your journal!

off to the second blood test soon, fx'd. 

Dmom, thanks for putting up with my off/on rollercoaster. You're a star for doing this thread!

ladies, I have a good feeling about the rest of this month for all of you :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jodes2011

peacebaby said:


> thanks jodes!:hugs:
> I am ever so grateful to you for spurring me on to do the acu, I'm convinced it worked and whatever happens I'll be continuing with it. Will definitely chat in your journal!
> 
> off to the second blood test soon, fx'd.
> 
> Dmom, thanks for putting up with my off/on rollercoaster. You're a star for doing this thread!
> 
> ladies, I have a good feeling about the rest of this month for all of you :thumbup:

No probs and fx'd everything will be fine :hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

:hug: wooly


----------



## Macwooly

Peacebaby good luck today x

Rashaa good luck with your operation x


----------



## Jodes2011

wooly sorry AF got you hunni i hadn't realised. Lets get this BFP in December xxxxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

Peacebaby FXed for today! :hugs: Keep us posted.

Rashaa, good luck with your surgery. Hope everything goes well :hugs:


----------



## CookBook

I struck fear into the hearts of tacos everywhere last night. I demolished 8 of their number, even though they were fully loaded. Tacos everywhere should be praying, because they or some taco they know will be next. :happydance: :winkwink:

TWW is finally got me mentally. Gave in to my POAS addiction, BFN. 11dpo. Good thing they are the really cheap tests. I am saving my good ones for the 12th. Still any twinge or cramp makes me think it is AF. :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok girls, once again, we have people missing! Please report in...I'm not a patient woman at all.:haha:


Since I like things easy, meaning the end of the month stats, if y'all don't start updating us, names are coming off the front page.:growlmad::haha:

See girls, I am not as nice as the woman who previously owned this thread.:hugs:

Maybe she will take December? :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Ok girls, once again, we have people missing! Please report in...I'm not a patient woman at all.:haha:
> 
> 
> Since I like things easy, meaning the end of the month stats, if y'all don't start updating us, names are coming off the front page.:growlmad::haha:
> 
> See girls, I am not as nice as the woman who previously owned this thread.:hugs:
> 
> Maybe she will take December? :winkwink:

:haha::nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

I know, lol...


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Ok girls, once again, we have people missing! Please report in...I'm not a patient woman at all.:haha:
> 
> 
> Since I like things easy, meaning the end of the month stats, if y'all don't start updating us, names are coming off the front page.:growlmad::haha:
> 
> See girls, I am not as nice as the woman who previously owned this thread.:hugs:
> 
> Maybe she will take December? :winkwink:

haha are you referring to me Mrs? I will do December because i owe you big time :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

You owe me nothing....:hugs::hugs:

But, you can have December! :haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Its done :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies! can I join?
Im 5dpo and will most likely test on Monday (11/14).... I don't have any symptoms, Im trying not to symptom spot but heck, I cant' :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Lisa! Of course you may join, but no more mention of the evil SS!:haha::hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

:haha: I just saw that in BIG red letters on the first post :thumbup: no more I promise haha


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, I wanted to make sure my feelings were clear! :haha:

The only symptom that I will give any merit to, is a missed AF.:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Well the witch arrived as expected today. :(

I'll settle for a Christmas BFP though. :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> Well the witch arrived as expected today. :(
> 
> I'll settle for a Christmas BFP though. :)

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## polaris

Sorry that the witch arrived, Wendy and Macwooly. We will just have to settle for Christmas :bfp:s.


----------



## Macwooly

Wendyk07 said:


> Well the witch arrived as expected today. :(
> 
> I'll settle for a Christmas BFP though. :)

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hugs: Wendyk07 :hugs:

come on xmas :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Wendyk07 said:


> Well the witch arrived as expected today. :(
> 
> I'll settle for a Christmas BFP though. :)

:hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

:hugs: Wendy


----------



## lilmama6

I'll be testing the 18th wishing everyone lots of :dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs: Wendy


----------



## keekeesaurus

Dang wendy :hugs:
I've put a big fat Christmas :bfp: on my santa wish list for you!


----------



## Conina

:hugs::hugs:Wendy

AF due today for me - testing this evening if she hasn't shown her face...


----------



## Conina

I've just seen my ticker for today. What the hell is day -0 of a cycle???


----------



## keekeesaurus

Conina said:


> I've just seen my ticker for today. What the hell is day -0 of a cycle???

:shrug: :hugs:
I have no idea what that means?!


----------



## keekeesaurus

FXed AF doesn't show conina! :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Conina said:


> I've just seen my ticker for today. What the hell is day -0 of a cycle???

Maybe your ticker knows something you don't :winkwink: 

FX AF does not show! :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sorry Wendy :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Christmas BFP hun :thumbup:


----------



## sushipat

Hi girls,

I'm out this cycle, started spotting yesterday, and AF is here today :(
like clockwork on the 10th buhhhhhhhh

A new cycle a new chance...

:dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

sushipat said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I'm out this cycle, started spotting yesterday, and AF is here today :(
> like clockwork on the 10th buhhhhhhhh
> 
> A new cycle a new chance...
> 
> :dust:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

:hugs:


----------



## CookBook

AF is due Saturday. I have gone AF paranoid. :cry: On the upside I have been cooking a lot to take my mind off of it. DH says this is the best distraction technique ever and others agree.:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

How have you gone paranoid?


----------



## Conina

Still no sign of the witch :coffee: well, except for the enormous spot on my chin. My co-workers probably think I have some terrible UTI, I've been running to the toilet so much today!!

I'm sure she's on her broomstick as we speak, so I kinda don't want to test...


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Gingersnaps

Hi all,
7dpo - will be testing soon:flower:
Not sure when - my hope is Monday or Tuesday but in all likelihood - tomorrow:blush:
Good luck everyone!


----------



## CookBook

dachsundmom said:


> How have you gone paranoid?

I run to the bathroom if anything feels off, it has to be AF. I spent 2 hours last night in tears cause I was getting the weird gurgling feeling in my abdomen that I get with AF, til DH reminded me that I hadn't eaten all day. :blush:


----------



## chattyB

Can i join you? I'll be Oving tomorrow and AF/BFP due on the 24th


----------



## dachsundmom

Chatty...you're on the for the 24th...please keep up posted.

Cookbook, it really will be ok....don't make yourself crazy.


----------



## Dylis

Hi can I join too, gonna try to hold on testing until 16th when 10dpo. I'm hoping that by writing down the date I will not be tempting to try earlier like normal.


----------



## CookBook

I try, but I always wanted a really big family and so does my DH. It is what made me join instead of just spectate. TTC for a little over a year, you get so down with every AF and BFN...even a m/c. I found this site and I read quite a few of the threads. I didn't feel alone in the universe anymore. It is taking me a bit, but I am getting better. AF won't shatter my world like in the past. You guys have definitely helped me be 50% less crazy.:hugs::flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Dylis, as long as you promise to update us, you are in for the 16th...as you can see, reporting back and no symptom spotting are my two big things, lol.:flower:


CB...have you had testing or anything yet? If you have posted this somewhere before, I apologize, but I can be a little slow.:dohh:


----------



## CookBook

I tested 9 dpo and 12 dpo, all BFN. I am testing Nov. 12th. I hope for my BFP then. If not, on to a hopefully special Xmas gift.


----------



## dachsundmom

CookBook said:


> I tested 9 dpo and 12 dpo, all BFN. I am testing Nov. 12th. I hope for my BFP then. If not, on to a hopefully special Xmas gift.

I am sorry, I meant fertility testing...you said you have been TTC for a year.:hugs:


----------



## Conina

Ok... I don't know how to say this and I was beginning to think I'd never get the chance but... 

:bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Dylis, as long as you promise to update us, you are in for the 16th...as you can see, reporting back and no symptom spotting are my two big things, lol.:flower:
> 
> 
> CB...have you had testing or anything yet? If you have posted this somewhere before, I apologize, but I can be a little slow.:dohh:

A little bit slow jeez :dohh:I have been waiting here for like ever ,:coffee::coffee::winkwink::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina said:


> Ok... I don't know how to say this and I was beginning to think I'd never get the chance but...
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

OMG!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Conina said:


> Ok... I don't know how to say this and I was beginning to think I'd never get the chance but...
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Omfg ,whoop whoop so pleased for you ,:flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SwabianMrs

Conina said:


> Ok... I don't know how to say this and I was beginning to think I'd never get the chance but...
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sus09

Conina said:


> Ok... I don't know how to say this and I was beginning to think I'd never get the chance but...
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Congrats Conina :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## CookBook

dachsundmom said:


> CookBook said:
> 
> 
> I tested 9 dpo and 12 dpo, all BFN. I am testing Nov. 12th. I hope for my BFP then. If not, on to a hopefully special Xmas gift.
> 
> I am sorry, I meant fertility testing...you said you have been TTC for a year.:hugs:Click to expand...

I have always had an irregular cycle until recently. They ruled out fibroids, PCOS, and just about everything else. DH has a really high count and motility. I just don't ovulate when I should. My doctor thinks I may only ovulate immediately after my AF. 

CONGRATS CONINA!!!!!!!:happydance::hugs::happydance: I am happy for you!


----------



## dachsundmom

I normally OV as early as CD10


----------



## LiSa2010

Conina said:


> Ok... I don't know how to say this and I was beginning to think I'd never get the chance but...
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

congrats!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

so Im only 6dpo and I tested with an opk :rofl: just wanted to see what would show up and theres a very faint line.... :wacko: I know it doesnt mean anything but Im hopeful :thumbup:


----------



## Charliegirl27

Congrats to all the BFP's:happydance:
ATM: tested 10Dpo and 12 Dpo and stark white Bfn. AF is 1 day late so far:shrug:


----------



## Milty

Conina: Congrats! :thumbup:

Dmom: AF will be here for me in about 2 hours so I'm out


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, can we wait until morning, to be sure?


----------



## Milty

sure if you want to


----------



## Kahlan83

HI, I'm new here. :hi:

Tomorrow I will be testing again. I'm nearly a week late but have not had any luck with getting a :bfp:

Best of luck! :thumbup:


----------



## ksluice

Reporting back!!!

Hi ladies, I had to go AWOL for a while b/c I have family here and I couldn't really have the website up :)

Well today is 2 weeks since the iui, and two nights ago I was feeling crampy- so figuring AF was on the way. Then the crampy turned to ache-y and I thought, this is weird. I managed to make it all the way to the day I actually said I would test....and the stick says...:bfp::bfp::yipee:

Seriously though DH and I are so happy but trying to keep calm bc of the MC last year and the fibroid they found. I kinda hope my doc will schedule an US soon to see if the implantation is not near the fibroid. Do you suppose they could tell that in a couple weeks? Anyway, FX for sticky healthy bean for me please!


----------



## sumatwsimit

ksluice said:


> Reporting back!!!
> 
> Hi ladies, I had to go AWOL for a while b/c I have family here and I couldn't really have the website up :)
> 
> Well today is 2 weeks since the iui, and two nights ago I was feeling crampy- so figuring AF was on the way. Then the crampy turned to ache-y and I thought, this is weird. I managed to make it all the way to the day I actually said I would test....and the stick says...:bfp::bfp::yipee:
> 
> Seriously though DH and I are so happy but trying to keep calm bc of the MC last year and the fibroid they found. I kinda hope my doc will schedule an US soon to see if the implantation is not near the fibroid. Do you suppose they could tell that in a couple weeks? Anyway, FX for sticky healthy bean for me please!

congrats and yes fx for you and your very sticky healthy bean :happydance:


----------



## keekeesaurus

CONINA! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Congratulations honey! Fabulous news!

ksluice yay for your BFP! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

FXed for both of you :dust:

sushi :hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry AF got you, FXed for a christmas BFP!

milty :hugs::hugs::hugs: really hoping AF doesn't bite honey :hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

oh conina!!!! sorry hun, i didn't read backwards to see your BFP. :flower: congratulations, lovely news. :happydance:


----------



## Conina

Congrats ksluice!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jax41

Conina! You've got a BFP by your name on the front page!! Have I missed something??!! xXx


----------



## Macwooly

Conina & Ksluice - congratulations to you both. Wishing you both happy; healthy and full term pregnancies x

Sushi :hugs: Loads of :dust: for your new cycle


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Viking15

Ksluice, congrats on your BFP! Sending :dust: and extra sticky bean prayers your way!!!


----------



## Milty

Ksluice: Congrats! :thumbup: very exciting


Dmom: It's official now on to Dec. or latter this month...hmm how do you count that...


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, let's see when you OV again and we can take it from there...


----------



## LiSa2010

ksluice said:


> Reporting back!!!
> 
> Hi ladies, I had to go AWOL for a while b/c I have family here and I couldn't really have the website up :)
> 
> Well today is 2 weeks since the iui, and two nights ago I was feeling crampy- so figuring AF was on the way. Then the crampy turned to ache-y and I thought, this is weird. I managed to make it all the way to the day I actually said I would test....and the stick says...:bfp::bfp::yipee:
> 
> Seriously though DH and I are so happy but trying to keep calm bc of the MC last year and the fibroid they found. I kinda hope my doc will schedule an US soon to see if the implantation is not near the fibroid. Do you suppose they could tell that in a couple weeks? Anyway, FX for sticky healthy bean for me please!

huge congreats!! :happydance::happydance::bfp::happydance::happydance:


----------



## marriedatlast

hey ladies. can you mark me down for the 20th ish... think i will break down and buy yet another test kit.... grrr... at least i am not alone, and i am in good company!


----------



## bubbywings

Hi everyone. I'm new to this thread. I am 39 and my hubby and I have a baby boy who turned one last week. I spent that pregnancy on baby and bump. I was due for AF on the 1st and this morning got a BFP. We were NTNP and were going to wait till February to start trying again. I'm going to surprise him with the news tonight.

Any suggestions on when to make a doctor's appointment? Last time we found out at the hospital.


----------



## Viking15

bubbywings said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to this thread. I am 39 and my hubby and I have a baby boy who turned one last week. I spent that pregnancy on baby and bump. I was due for AF on the 1st and this morning got a BFP. We were NTNP and were going to wait till February to start trying again. I'm going to surprise him with the news tonight.
> 
> Any suggestions on when to make a doctor's appointment? Last time we found out at the hospital.

Congrats bubbywings! My OB doesn't want to see me until I'm 8 weeks. I've got the appt for December 7. Seems like forever away. I called my regular doctor as my hubby and I can't seem to imagine why no one wants to see me and they said the same. Unless something is wrong there is no reason to come in.


----------



## wana b a mom

It is sooooo good to come in here and see those:bfp: !! Congratulations ladies!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LiSa2010

bubbywings said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to this thread. I am 39 and my hubby and I have a baby boy who turned one last week. I spent that pregnancy on baby and bump. I was due for AF on the 1st and this morning got a BFP. We were NTNP and were going to wait till February to start trying again. I'm going to surprise him with the news tonight.
> 
> Any suggestions on when to make a doctor's appointment? Last time we found out at the hospital.

:happydance::happydance: congrats on your :bfp: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ksluice

Thank you so much for all those happy wishes ladies-very kind of all of you. I've got loads of FX for everyone on the list. :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## bubbywings

Thank you to everyone and congratulations to all those with :bfp:. Baby dust in epic proportions to everyone ttc! <3


----------



## polaris

Congratulations Conina, Ksluice, and bubblywings!!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So nice to come on and see all the BFPs, I'm so so pleased for you girls!!

Wishing you all sticky beans and a happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Congrats Conina :happydance: and everyone else of course!

I tested yesterday as planned, even though that was a few days early. BFN. And then AF showed up today (two days early). So that's me out for this month, see you in December!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Marleysgirl said:


> Congrats Conina :happydance: and everyone else of course!
> 
> I tested yesterday as planned, even though that was a few days early. BFN. And then AF showed up today (two days early). So that's me out for this month, see you in December!!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

A BIG CONGRATS to all the newest BFPs!!!! :happydance: Cheers to a happy and healthy nine months!! :wine:


----------



## Lucky7s

Congrats Conina, ksluice, & bubbywings!! Woo Woo...


----------



## Butterfly67

Could you please mark me down for the :witch: B :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> Could you please mark me down for the :witch: B :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly67 said:


> Could you please mark me down for the :witch: B :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Could you please mark me down for the :witch: B :hugs:

Sorry my lovely ,if praying would get u a bfp u would have got it ,lots and lots of love t ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## CookBook

Congrats ksluice and bubbywings!!!!! :happydance::hugs::happydance:

Nobody here get discouraged. I think this is the luckiest place and I know BFPs will be around next cycle for ladies that did not make it this cycle.

11/11/11 BFP- So I know your are all special and blessed. :cloud9: :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Butterfly67 said:


> Could you please mark me down for the :witch: B :hugs:

Shag that stupid bee-with-an-itch!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Marleysgirl

I'm not too discouraged - the fates obviously decided I could only cope with one cause for excitement this month (I got promotion at work) and has delayed my bfp for another month :D


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Marleysgirl said:


> I'm not too discouraged - the fates obviously decided I could only cope with one cause for excitement this month (I got promotion at work) and has delayed my bfp for another month :D

Congrats on the promotion!! :happydance:


----------



## LiSa2010

Marleysgirl said:


> Congrats Conina :happydance: and everyone else of course!
> 
> I tested yesterday as planned, even though that was a few days early. BFN. And then AF showed up today (two days early). So that's me out for this month, see you in December!!




Butterfly67 said:


> Could you please mark me down for the :witch: B :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: sorry the witch got you ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

congrats on the promotion Marley :thumbup:


----------



## polaris

Congratulations on the promotion, Marleysgirl


----------



## keekeesaurus

Butterfly :hugs: :hugs::hugs: my lovely, so sorry the hag arrived with her stupid pointy hat. Damn her! 

Marleysgirl :hugs: sorry AF showed but huge congrats on the promotion! :thumbup:


----------



## CookBook

No AF so far. Today is the day.:thumbup: 

Marleysgirl....Sorry about AF.:cry: But CONGRATS ON THE PROMOTION!!!! :happydance::hugs::happydance:


----------



## hugs3409

Have you tested yet Cook?? If not :test: lol


----------



## CookBook

hugs3409 said:


> Have you tested yet Cook?? If not :test: lol

Was going to wait until this afternoon, but POAS addiction won out:

:bfp: faint line but seeable. :happydance:


----------



## gea

No need to test this month either :S AF arrived way early!


----------



## keekeesaurus

CookBook said:


> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> Have you tested yet Cook?? If not :test: lol
> 
> Was going to wait until this afternoon, but POAS addiction won out:
> 
> :bfp: faint line but seeable. :happydance:Click to expand...

Woah! Congrats Cooky! :happydance::hugs::happydance:
You know you have to post a pic don't you? :winkwink:


----------



## keekeesaurus

gea said:


> No need to test this month either :S AF arrived way early!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

congrats cookbook! :happydance: how good are you - waiting to test until the day of AF. i wish i could be like that :hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

yeah where's the pic???


----------



## Viking15

Congrats cookbook!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Gea :hugs::hugs:

Cookbook - congratulations - wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy


----------



## Sus09

Congrats for all the BFPs:happydance::happydance::happydance: at last lots of good news for November :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Congrats to all the BFPs this month!!!! I just wanted to let you know I started a July baby thread on the over 35 pregnancy board. I hope you'll join me. And all of my lovely TTCers I'm pulling for you! I want to see all of you over there ASAP!!!!!!! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Conina

Congrats cooky!!

Well here's what has hopefully convinced DH that it's real... Crap picture again but it definitely says 2-3 weeks!!
 



Attached Files:







Belfast-20111112-00008.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CookBook

Post a picture? I will try to figure out how. I am not tech savvy.:blush: 

I wish the best to all the ladies here. :dust:

Over 35 or fertility problems isn't the end. :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Congratulations Cookbook! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## CookBook

:loopy: finally figured it out! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0162.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## hugs3409

yeah congrats. happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Natsby

Yay congrats!! H & H and long pregnancy.


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Congrats CookBook!! :happydance:


----------



## Gingersnaps

Congrats Cookbook and Conina:flower:!


----------



## peanutpup

Congrats to everyone on the BFP's!! Awesome news! :happydance:

I am currently 10 dpo--af due on thursday but not testing til friday so could you please put me down for Nov 18th--many thanks!


----------



## Charliegirl27

Congrats to the latest Bfp's, it's so encouraging. 
AFM: still in limbo land. Af now 5 days late. The only time I've had late Af has been when I've been preggo but 3 bfn's later on ic's I've given up testing. If nothing by next sat, I'll test again and go to docs to see what's happening. I know I've o'd, I've got all my usual symptoms :shrug:


----------



## foxykins

hi,
could you please put me down as 17th plse. thank you and good luck all xox


----------



## CookBook

Charliegirl27 said:


> Congrats to the latest Bfp's, it's so encouraging.
> AFM: still in limbo land. Af now 5 days late. The only time I've had late Af has been when I've been preggo but 3 bfn's later on ic's I've given up testing. If nothing by next sat, I'll test again and go to docs to see what's happening. I know I've o'd, I've got all my usual symptoms :shrug:

I am hoping all turns out well for you. :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

I am still waiting. No BFP and no AF. Congrats to all the BFPs and Sending Hope to all the December testers!!!


----------



## froliky2011

I am out. Got AF. Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

froliky2011 said:


> I am out. Got AF. Baby dust to all!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

froliky2011 said:


> I am out. Got AF. Baby dust to all!!!

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

froliky2011 said:


> I am out. Got AF. Baby dust to all!!!

:hugs::hugs: Sending some :dust: for your new cycle :dust::hugs:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

froliky2011 said:


> I am out. Got AF. Baby dust to all!!!

:hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

Gea :hugs:

Cookbook, huge congrats, happy & healthy 9 months :hugs:

peanut, I am also 10dpo today... good luck!

charlie I hope you're out of limbo soon :hugs:

froliky, :hugs: 

good luck ladies!

afm: I chickened out and did not test :( dmom, can you change my testing date to the 16th? Ive definitely decided to test on Wednesday. AF should be showing up then.


----------



## yoyojojo

AF today


----------



## Macwooly

yoyojojo said:


> AF today

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

yoyojojo said:


> AF today

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Conina

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to those AF got


----------



## Dylis

The poas urge was too great and got a bfn. Should prob wait for Af on sat, but as it was a twin pack will prob try again Friday.


----------



## Gingersnaps

I have been testing, think had an evap with color 8 dpo. Really too early for a bfp on a 20 ml test, so likely not a positive but it was pretty easy to see though light. Since then, two days later tried on a 25 ml nothing and again the next day nothing. Am 12 dpo will get a beta test tomorrow and if neg stop progesterone. My LP is 16 days long.
Progesterone is a precaution but kinda stinks as it mimics pregnancy signs.

Boo to all the AF's.:hugs:


----------



## toothfairy29

I just had early mc confirmed :-( my test date was 7th nov.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

toothfairy29 said:


> I just had early mc confirmed :-( my test date was 7th nov.

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Tooth :hugs:


----------



## goldie66

Congrats Conina, ksluice, & bubbywings and anyone else :happydance:

I haven't been on here in ages,took a break too much stress..

Hi dachsundmom I'm out this mth we took a break and didn't try,but will be back on form form Dec...:thumbup:


:dust: to all left to test..


https://lt3f.lilypie.com/kLHGp1.png


----------



## LiSa2010

Dylis said:


> The poas urge was too great and got a bfn. Should prob wait for Af on sat, but as it was a twin pack will prob try again Friday.

FXed for you :hugs:



Gingersnaps said:


> I have been testing, think had an evap with color 8 dpo. Really too early for a bfp on a 20 ml test, so likely not a positive but it was pretty easy to see though light. Since then, two days later tried on a 25 ml nothing and again the next day nothing. Am 12 dpo will get a beta test tomorrow and if neg stop progesterone. My LP is 16 days long.
> Progesterone is a precaution but kinda stinks as it mimics pregnancy signs.
> 
> Boo to all the AF's.:hugs:

I hate taking progesterone too.... FXed for you too sweety :hugs:



toothfairy29 said:


> I just had early mc confirmed :-( my test date was 7th nov.

:hugs: so sorry for your loss :cry: :hugs:


----------



## CookBook

toothfairy29 said:


> I just had early mc confirmed :-( my test date was 7th nov.

:cry::hugs: It will be okay. Just take care of yourself right now. I understand how you feel. :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!
Today: another temp drop, BFN, and no AF yet.... ugh....


----------



## Kirsty H

Congratulations to Conina, Cookbook and all the other BFPs this month.

:hugs: to Toothfairy. Sorry for your loss.

AFM the :witch: arrived today. Might have to miss next month as the 'rents are visiting at what I think will be O time. 

Good luck and loads of baby dust to all who are waiting to test!


----------



## Charliegirl27

Well as for me the :witch: caught me 7 days late!! I must have ov'd a week late than norm. Very odd. 

Good luck to the rest of you and congrats to all the new BFP's :)


----------



## Gingersnaps

Am out girls - got my beta results so stop prog. Am in for early Dec tho will be bding end Nov.
Super duper :dust: babes!


----------



## Graceyous

Was to test on 19th but couldn't resist the temptation and I think that I've got a :bfp:!!!! at cd 24 , 13dpo. Very faint line on Frer and faint cross on Accurate test. Cannot believe it - - will do again in morn to be sure. :happydance: Holy smoke!!! I need to calm down!!! 

:dust: to everyone waiting to test.


----------



## Charliegirl27

Graceyous said:


> Was to test on 19th but couldn't resist the temptation and I think that I've got a :bfp:!!!! at cd 24 , 13dpo. Very faint line on Frer and faint cross on Accurate test. Cannot believe it - - will do again in morn to be sure. :happydance: Holy smoke!!! I need to calm down!!!
> 
> :dust: to everyone waiting to test.

Congrats. Can you post a pic? :happydance:


----------



## manuiti

Well I'm out. Thought I'd got lucky as I had what I thought was implantation spotting on 9-11 dpo, then nothing. My temperature even went up this morning instead of its usual dive so I took a hpt this morning (14dpo) and got a bfn. And then this evening I started spotting again, bang on time for AF to start tomorrow. Gutted. But all is not lost, DH is actually around for long enough for us to have a second try in a row for once!

Anyway, huge congratulations to everyone who has got / gets their BFP and huge hugs to those like me. Sending everyone still waiting to test lots and lots of baby dust!


----------



## LillyLove

:happydance:Congrats graceyous!!!:happydance:


----------



## Graceyous

My faint :bfp: :shock:!!!
 



Attached Files:







Test11.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 15









test12.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats Graceyous! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Fab news Graceyous!! :yipee::yipee:


----------



## foxykins

Graceyous said:


> My faint :bfp: :shock:!!!

congrats! i think i maybe preggers too :winkwink: but going to wait on testing i was due yesterday and the symptoms are coming more n more but i tested 2 days before i was due n got a :nope: but think i tested too early so im waiting :happydance: no witch signs so am very, very :happydance:


----------



## Milty

Congrats Grace!


----------



## Conina

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Grace!! H&H 9 months

Foxy - keep us informed!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Graceyous said:


> My faint :bfp: :shock:!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Congrats grace! :hugs:
And big massive :hugs: to all those who are suffering a visit from the witch.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Toothfairy :hugs: am so, so sorry for your loss :hugs:.


----------



## googly

Congrats to all the BFPs :happydance::happydance::happydance:

And a big :hugs: to toothfairy... So sorry... I hope your time comes soon.

AFM, a big no-question BFN at 11dpo and since I subscribe to the Dmom 10dpo rule:::::: :winkwink:

I'm scheduled for a beta on Monday (to come off progesterone) so will confirm for sure then. Gahhhhhhh stinkin TTC, I hates it!!!!! 

Off on holiday next week though :happydance: going to try and forget about the whole thing for a couple of weeks!

:dust: to all!

Jxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm glad someone else doesn't think my rule is full of shit, lol.


----------



## googly

Nah, the vast majority of BFPs are fairly clear on a good test by then eh... I'm not saying a few don't squeak past.... But.... Chances are....


----------



## keekeesaurus

googly said:


> Congrats to all the BFPs :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> And a big :hugs: to toothfairy... So sorry... I hope your time comes soon.
> 
> AFM, a big no-question BFN at 11dpo and since I subscribe to the Dmom 10dpo rule:::::: :winkwink:
> 
> I'm scheduled for a beta on Monday (to come off progesterone) so will confirm for sure then. Gahhhhhhh stinkin TTC, I hates it!!!!!
> 
> Off on holiday next week though :happydance: going to try and forget about the whole thing for a couple of weeks!
> 
> :dust: to all!
> 
> Jxxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Yay for holidays! Have a good one!


----------



## Sus09

Peacebaby, I missed your BFP CONGRATULATIONS:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Just_married

I'm out for this month. Have been an emotional nightmare of a woman all week so not much of a surprise. Tried to stay positive so we went & bought some baby things in faith. Also bought co-enzyme q10 for both of us, mussels for the DH (at my male 'trivia-head' friends suggestion) and ordered a pack of pre-seed. That is the 3 things we are hoping will make some difference. Been pep talking myself all day that 7 months is no time at all. 
Congratulations to all the BFPs so far this month, I'm so delighted for you all and wish you all the best health & big bumps!
Fingers crossed for the rest of us! X


----------



## keekeesaurus

Just Married :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

I just spent a ridiculous 10 minutes playing the fertility friend pacman TTC game. I was rubbish. I kept trying to direct the wee eggy to the sperm but the gang of aunt flo's (LOL) got me every time. Story of my life :haha:.


----------



## peanutpup

stupid hag ripped my heart out and tore it to shreds:cry:--I really thought this was the month--everything was different--I'm really not wanting to be friends with my body anymore--traitor Sorry just having emotiaoal moment


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## polaris

peanutpup said:


> stupid hag ripped my heart out and tore it to shreds:cry:--I really thought this was the month--everything was different--I'm really not wanting to be friends with my body anymore--traitor Sorry just having emotiaoal moment

:hugs::hugs: I hate it when you allow yourself to feel hopeful on a particular month and the stupid witch just arrives. You will have to join us for a Christmas BFP. :hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Peanutpup :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## Butterfly67

Peanutpup she is very evil and tricks us sometimes :grr: 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Ok Dmom, had confirmed BFN by beta! Just waiting for AF to start now... hooray... 

So chalk me up, and I'll go visit Jodes in the December thread :D


----------



## Dylis

Pls mark me in as AF late but here. So x-mas sticky beans all round pls Santa.&#57416;


----------



## sumatwsimit

googly and dylis, i'm with you girls for a christmas BFP. af here this afternoon so i'm off to jodie's xmas fun thread. see you there :thumbup:

best of luck to all you ladies still waiting on your novemeber BFP :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> stupid hag ripped my heart out and tore it to shreds:cry:--I really thought this was the month--everything was different--I'm really not wanting to be friends with my body anymore--traitor Sorry just having emotiaoal moment

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> googly and dylis, i'm with you girls for a christmas BFP. af here this afternoon so i'm off to jodie's xmas fun thread. see you there :thumbup:
> 
> best of luck to all you ladies still waiting on your novemeber BFP :flower:

your chart was looking so good too :hugs::hugs::hugs: sorry hunni xx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Thanks for all the support ladies, this journey is so hard--I was an emotional wreck and it didn't help that OH and I had a terrible fight--I am all alone with no support in real life so am so thankful I have a wonderful support group here. I am looking forward to joining the christmas bfp crew. Lots of:dust: for all of us.


----------



## peanutpup

Butterfly67 said:


> Peanutpup she is very evil and tricks us sometimes :grr:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Someone needs to put her in a cage and hold her hostage for a change--she is evil.


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Well 74 pages is a lot of reading/catching up to do! Hi ladies, Dmom was kind enough to add me to this thread today. I'm so glad she did b/c everyone is so kind and supportive. My DH and I are TTC #1. We'll probably get help w/ IUI in January but until then.... here's hoping, wishing and praying for a miracle. Babydust to everyone!

:dust:


----------



## Jax41

Hey Dmom, not long now and then it'll all be over :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> Hey Dmom, not long now and then it'll all be over :winkwink:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Dmom, not long now and then it'll all be over :winkwink:
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::haha::haha:


----------



## googly

Ha, is the testing thread wearing thin for you Dmom?!

I'll tell you what's wearing thin for me - I'm having one of your ridiculo-long LPs, ugh so irritating to have BFN definitively confirmed and then having to wait 3+ more days for AF to start. And there's not even any sign of it even today! Man, that progesterone did a total number on me... I guess that's good news for the future but the one good thing about having a super short LP - you get onto the next cycle quickly! This::::: :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

G, I hear ya...we think the TMX gave me progesterone issues and that's why I have an LP issue every effing time.:growlmad:

It's worse, when you subscribe to the 10DPO rule...after that, it's just pouring salt in the wounds.

:hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

:hugs: googly and dmom.

Tomorrow is my official test day and I'm going to POAS goddamit, even though I know it will be a :bfn:. Just watch that damn witchy sneak in under the cover of darkness and ruin my plans :growlmad:.


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> :hugs: googly and dmom.
> 
> Tomorrow is my official test day and I'm going to POAS goddamit, even though I know it will be a :bfn:. Just watch that damn witchy sneak in under the cover of darkness and ruin my plans :growlmad:.

I hope that witch goes on holiday for nine months ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Yeah well I think that's it, I was 95% convinced after the 10dpo test and non-movement of temps... So that was 5 days ago now. I actually cut the progesterone down by half at that point hoping it would mean AF would come quicker... And none since the blood test 3 days ago... Obviously takes a while to get out of your system. Ugh, what a drag!


----------



## googly

keekeesaurus said:


> :hugs: googly and dmom.
> 
> Tomorrow is my official test day and I'm going to POAS goddamit, even though I know it will be a :bfn:. Just watch that damn witchy sneak in under the cover of darkness and ruin my plans :growlmad:.

Good luck keekee, hope you get a chance to POAS!! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

G, I think you are going to have to cut it totally to see AF.


----------



## Conina

Googly - love the avatar! 

GL keekee


----------



## googly

But that's what I mean, I cut it totally 3 days ago (and by half 2 days before that!) Ugggggggggg....


----------



## dachsundmom

googly said:


> But that's what I mean, I cut it totally 3 days ago (and by half 2 days before that!) Ugggggggggg....

Sorry...you are loking at 4-7 days after you totally cut it for AF.:nope:


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> But that's what I mean, I cut it totally 3 days ago (and by half 2 days before that!) Ugggggggggg....
> 
> Sorry...you are loking at 4-7 days after you totally cut it for AF.:nope:Click to expand...

O.M.G...... they never told me that! F$%^ what a PITA :growlmad:

Pffffft...


----------



## dachsundmom

G, that's just what my doc said, but I have never used it...he didn't think I needed it, so I didn't push.:hugs:


----------



## googly

Pfft, they told me "maybe 2 days"... :growlmad:

It wouldn't surprise me if my reproductive system took a little bit longer to deal with it anyway, i think my bits are a little bit 'special needs'..... :haha:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

googly said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: googly and dmom.
> 
> Tomorrow is my official test day and I'm going to POAS goddamit, even though I know it will be a :bfn:. Just watch that damn witchy sneak in under the cover of darkness and ruin my plans :growlmad:.
> 
> Good luck keekee, hope you get a chance to POAS!! :thumbup::happydance:Click to expand...

KeeKee, I want you to be able to POAS too. Try sleeping with the lights on, maybe that'll thwart that evil witch! :thumbup:


----------



## keekeesaurus

MommyToBeIsMe said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: googly and dmom.
> 
> Tomorrow is my official test day and I'm going to POAS goddamit, even though I know it will be a :bfn:. Just watch that damn witchy sneak in under the cover of darkness and ruin my plans :growlmad:.
> 
> Good luck keekee, hope you get a chance to POAS!! :thumbup::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> KeeKee, I want you to be able to POAS too. Try sleeping with the lights on, maybe that'll thwart that evil witch! :thumbup:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Keek...I gotta ask, why haven't you POAS yet? LOL


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> Keek...I gotta ask, why haven't you POAS yet? LOL

I really don't know dmom lol. I think I'm afeared of the HPT stick :blush:. But, I am going to POAS in the morning, because that's my offical test date :thumbup: I'll be 11DPO and my last lp was 11 days. If AF doesn't show first...I have a CB digi and it's been in my bathroom basket for ages so I guess I should use it before it goes out of date :haha:. 

I guess I'm scared of seeing the NOT PREGNANT though. Even though I know I'm not. I feel really daft :blush:.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Do you have any other option, besides the digi?


----------



## keekeesaurus

:hugs::hugs::hugs: No, I only have wooly's OPKs lol. I was wondering about getting some cheapie HPTs from town when I go out in the morning...is FMU best for POAS? Or could I do it later in the day?


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, I would save the pee and get a cheapie, if you can. I am not saying you won't get a BFP, but seeing it in writing, can be harsh.:hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Thanks dmom :hugs:. I'll piss in a pot and get some cheapies :thumbup:.
I'll be posting in the a.m.!


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

dachsundmom said:


> :dust::dust::dust:

WSS^^

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

dachsundmom said:


> Well, I would save the pee and get a cheapie, if you can. I am not saying you won't get a BFP, but seeing it in writing, can be harsh.:hugs:

That's soo true! I save the harsh ones for when I get AF and am ready to tie one on. Seeing that "Not Pregnant" is my green light for good times! :haha:


----------



## LillyLove

:witch: the big bitch got me again. :dohh:


----------



## Milty

:hugs:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Sorry Lilly. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Lily :hugs::hugs::hugs:. 

I peed in a jug, it's sitting in the bathroom waiting for the stick. My temps have gone back up a bit today and the cramping and backache has abated. Even if I get a BFN this means my LP might be longer than 11 days which is pleasing :thumbup:. Every cloud and all that. I'm thinking of rebooking my smear just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Desperado167

LillyLove said:


> :witch: the big bitch got me again. :dohh:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Lily :hugs::hugs::hugs:.
> 
> I peed in a jug, it's sitting in the bathroom waiting for the stick. My temps have gone back up a bit today and the cramping and backache has abated. Even if I get a BFN this means my LP might be longer than 11 days which is pleasing :thumbup:. Every cloud and all that. I'm thinking of rebooking my smear just to be on the safe side.

My god u must have a lot of pee to fill a jug :haha:I pee in an egg cup :haha::haha::blush::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Desperado167 said:


> My god u must have a lot of pee to fill a jug :haha:I pee in an egg cup :haha::haha::blush::hugs::hugs:

:rofl: I do! I piss like a horse LOL. Especially first thing in morning :thumbup:.


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> My god u must have a lot of pee to fill a jug :haha:I pee in an egg cup :haha::haha::blush::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :rofl: I do! I piss like a horse LOL. Especially first thing in morning :thumbup:.Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:U are so funny ,hee hee ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Keek...no need to rebook your pap smear; your doc is not going into your uterus, just a cervical scrape.


----------



## sushipat

keekeesaurus said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> My god u must have a lot of pee to fill a jug :haha:I pee in an egg cup :haha::haha::blush::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :rofl: I do! I piss like a horse LOL. Especially first thing in morning :thumbup:.Click to expand...


:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

I never even thought of that dmom :dohh:. I'm such a div sometimes! I rebooked anyway, feeling a bit tender 'down there' so have got another appointment in December :thumbup:.

Right, got some cheapies (99p for 3!) so I'm going in girls...


----------



## keekeesaurus

:bfn: and not even a hint of a tint no matter how I squint. LOL. Oh well, onto the December testing thread it is!


----------



## dachsundmom

Keek....:cry::hugs:

We still require a pic! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

keekeesaurus said:


> I never even thought of that dmom :dohh:. I'm such a div sometimes! I rebooked anyway, feeling a bit tender 'down there' so have got another appointment in December :thumbup:.
> 
> Right, got some cheapies (99p for 3!) so I'm going in girls...

:hugs::hugs: You know how you feel and God knows you've been though enough medical stuff, just don't try to find an excuse not to have it done.:thumbup:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

:hugs: sorry Keekee.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Thanks ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:.
I'm the queen of excuses but I will be having my smear in December for sure :thumbup:. I'll have it then I'll go into town and buy myself some nice new sweaters. I always treat myself after having any kind of procedure - dentist, hygenist, blood test lol. Because I'm worth it :haha:.

OMG I totally forgot about a pic! OK, here it is in all it's super white glory.


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:.
> I'm the queen of excuses but I will be having my smear in December for sure :thumbup:. I'll have it then I'll go into town and buy myself some nice new sweaters. I always treat myself after having any kind of procedure - dentist, hygenist, blood test lol. Because I'm worth it :haha:.
> 
> OMG I totally forgot about a pic! OK, here it is in all it's super white glory.
> View attachment 300557

I like your plan:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

keekeesaurus said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:.
> I'm the queen of excuses but I will be having my smear in December for sure :thumbup:. I'll have it then I'll go into town and buy myself some nice new sweaters. I always treat myself after having any kind of procedure - dentist, hygenist, blood test lol. Because I'm worth it :haha:.
> 
> OMG I totally forgot about a pic! OK, here it is in all it's super white glory.
> View attachment 300557

What a great idea to treat yourself having to do something not-so-fun...I like the way you think! :thumbup: Boo on the BFN :hugs: :hugs: Perhaps Santa has bigger plans for you :xmas12:


----------



## sushipat

We like Santa very muuuuuch ;)

:xmas12:



:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## googly

CD1 :happydance::happydance::happydance: Never have I ever been so happy to see AF.... :D


----------



## dachsundmom

googly said:


> CD1 :happydance::happydance::happydance: Never have I ever been so happy to see AF.... :D

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bluebell bun

I'm out. AF just started:growlmad:. Next month will take us to 1year TTC. Feeling pretty crappy about the whole business. Going to docs to ask for a referral to specialist as all our baseline tests have been fine.


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

:hugs: :hugs: Bluebell, I'm sorry.


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Sorry Bluebell :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> CD1 :happydance::happydance::happydance: Never have I ever been so happy to see AF.... :D

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Thanks ladies for your support x


----------



## Sus09

Keekee and Bluebell :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Googly, we are both on CD1 :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Bluebell ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Sus09 said:


> Keekee and Bluebell :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Googly, we are both on CD1 :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sus! We are nearly always on the same cycle eh.... :thumbup:

GL for this one :hugs: will compare notes in 28ish days time! :happydance:


----------



## LillyLove

KeeKee and Bluebell -:cry::cry::hugs:

Such an emotional rollercoaster, this ttc ladies. Prior to the holidays I felt that if I didn't get my BFP I would be really depressed, but there is something actually really comforting about the "holiday spirit" and being thankful for all our blessings. I just wish we would all get an _additional_ blessing...SOON.

My mom said the other day "This is the one thing you can't control, Erin." It is so hard to accept.

:flower:


----------



## lilmama6

well I'm out :witch: caught me


----------



## Sus09

googly said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Keekee and Bluebell :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Googly, we are both on CD1 :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Sus! We are nearly always on the same cycle eh.... :thumbup:
> 
> GL for this one :hugs: will compare notes in 28ish days time! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes, we are always pretty close on our cycles! let´s see what December brings us :happydance::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Thanks for updating DMom!!! I was nervous to see it on the front page but you've forced me to take the leap and think of it as official :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I guess I should have asked...I am very sorry.:blush: 

I just didn't want to miss you...


----------



## polaris

OvenBunWanted said:


> Thanks for updating DMom!!! I was nervous to see it on the front page but you've forced me to take the leap and think of it as official :hugs:

Congratulations! Wishing you a very sticky bean and a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## OvenBunWanted

dachsundmom said:


> I guess I should have asked...I am very sorry.:blush:
> 
> I just didn't want to miss you...

No problem at all!!!!!! I'm very happy you did!! :hugs: I can be such an effing chicken at times :haha:


----------



## Sus09

Ovenbun:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## LillyLove

CONGRATS OVENBUN!! Woot!


----------



## Viking15

Congrats on your BFP OvenBun!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Just_married

Congratualtions Ovenbun!:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Dmom, are you ready for me going out with a :pop: ?


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas10::xmas10::xmas10::xmas10::xmas3::xmas4::xmas6::haha:


----------



## Jax41

I'll try and make your last post on here a good 'un!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Please do!!!!

J, you get to finish out the month!


----------



## Milty

:wohoo: go Jax!


----------



## Conina

Come on Jax - make d'mon's month (in a v bad Clint Eastwood voice...)


----------



## keekeesaurus

Rooting for you Jax! :happydance:

I have a POAS question - I ov'd the last 2 cycles on CD#15 so based on that when should I start doing the OPKs? And morning or afternoon? Just want to get my cycle 4 schedule prepared :thumbup:. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Jax41

Keekee, Conina, Milty, Dmom - thanks :thumbup: I'll try not to let you down!! (God, the pressure!! :wacko:)

Keekee, you need Dmom here to help with the finer details as she's the POAS pro, but I would start a few days before you think you're coming up for O and I only ever POAS late afternoon/early eve, but some ladies do it 2-3 times a day.

Good luck, I'll be watching you!!:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

keekeesaurus said:


> Rooting for you Jax! :happydance:
> 
> I have a POAS question - I ov'd the last 2 cycles on CD#15 so based on that when should I start doing the OPKs? And morning or afternoon? Just want to get my cycle 4 schedule prepared :thumbup:. Thanks ladies!

Keek...start at CD9-10, just so you get used to seeing the progression and I would start with testing twice a day.:flower:


----------



## Viking15

:dust: :dust: :dust: for you Jax!!!!


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> Rooting for you Jax! :happydance:
> 
> I have a POAS question - I ov'd the last 2 cycles on CD#15 so based on that when should I start doing the OPKs? And morning or afternoon? Just want to get my cycle 4 schedule prepared :thumbup:. Thanks ladies!
> 
> Keek...start at CD9-10, just so you get used to seeing the progression and I would start with testing twice a day.:flower:Click to expand...

Thanks dmom! I'm excited to start my POAS frenzy. Another weapon to my armoury :thumbup:. And I get to post pics :happydance:.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ladies, there are quite a few of you who have not reported back.:growlmad: 


I am not a patient person.:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Ladies, there are quite a few of you who have not reposrted back.:growlmad:
> 
> 
> I am not a patient person.:haha:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Ladies, there are quite a few of you who have not reposrted back.:growlmad:
> 
> 
> I am not a patient person.:haha:

Aw suck it up princess :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::haha::hugs:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Well DMom, if people don't start reporting back soon I guess we'll just have to form an ass-whoopin' posse!! :haha: :ninja:


----------



## Milty

I'm down twice again:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, fixed....:thumbup::wacko:


----------



## Natsby

Well today is my date so I´m on time, no ass whooping for me thanks.
BFN...but no temp dip, which is weird. In fact it is rising,(push ticker for chart.) I wonder if maybe I didn´t OV? I no it sort of looks like i did but I didn´t get a clear dip for Ov. Anyway I´ll report back tomorrow to confirm that bfn.
AF can´t be late I have bloods booked for the second, dratted body playing with my head.


----------



## dachsundmom

Natsby said:


> Well today is my date so I´m on time, no ass whooping for me thanks.
> BFN...but no temp dip, which is weird. In fact it is rising,(push ticker for chart.) I wonder if maybe I didn´t OV? I no it sort of looks like i did but I didn´t get a clear dip for Ov. Anyway I´ll report back tomorrow to confirm that bfn.
> AF can´t be late I have bloods booked for the second, dratted body playing with my head.

You totally OV; you have the dotted x-hairs bc of the CM you input after OV.:hugs:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Morning all! :hi: I woke up to the witch so on to Dec and a lovely month of NO temping and just enjoying the holidays. Going to head to the FS in Jan. :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Ladies, there are quite a few of you who have not reported back.:growlmad:
> 
> 
> I am not a patient person.:haha:

:argh:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :cry::cry::cry::haha::hugs:

:haha::haha::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Dmom you going to be doing those fancy statistics when Nov is done?:winkwink::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

My version of stats? Yes.:haha:


----------



## Jax41

Can't wait, bet we all end up with BFP's then :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

I can´t wait to see the stats now!


----------



## polaris

Jax, I would say you definitely did ovulate from your chart, but could you have ovulated a couple of days later than FF is saying, maybe CD 17? So annoying to be late and getting BFNs. Keeping everything crossed that it turns into a BFP for you.


----------



## Natsby

Still BFN for me, and I think it will stay that way so you can mark me down as that. 
Good luck anyone testing today!


----------



## sushipat

Feeling out this month, don't know when ovulated, had a hysterossalpingography...it wasn't a good month...

Just wishing AF arrives to start a new cycle!

Maybe it's meant to be a Christmas beanie ;)


:dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax, you have a chart?


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax, you have a chart?

:haha: Now c'mon you know me!!!:winkwink: I'll reply to Polaris, I'm not sure what she's looking at but it sure ain't me...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

polaris said:


> Jax, I would say you definitely did ovulate from your chart, but could you have ovulated a couple of days later than FF is saying, maybe CD 17? So annoying to be late and getting BFNs. Keeping everything crossed that it turns into a BFP for you.

Thank you Polaris :flower:, but I don't have a chart :shrug: If I'm honest I'm absolutely hopeless at temping, or rather remembering to do it :dohh:!! Good luck with your cycle :hugs::hugs: xXx


----------



## Butterfly67

Without wishing to put words in her mouth I think polaris meant Natsby :haha::haha: - looks poss that Nats ov on cd17 as there was EWCM then and went over coverline shortly after. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Besides, Jax only likes to temp rectally.:haha:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Besides, Jax only likes to temp rectally.:haha:

:shhh::rofl:


----------



## wana b a mom

Hello!!

I wanted to let you know that I won't be testing yet... I am only 6DPO....


----------



## dachsundmom

wana b a mom said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I wanted to let you know that I won't be testing yet... I am only 6DPO....

Thanks for letting us know and good luck in December!:flower:


----------



## polaris

Jax41 said:


> polaris said:
> 
> 
> Jax, I would say you definitely did ovulate from your chart, but could you have ovulated a couple of days later than FF is saying, maybe CD 17? So annoying to be late and getting BFNs. Keeping everything crossed that it turns into a BFP for you.
> 
> Thank you Polaris :flower:, but I don't have a chart :shrug: If I'm honest I'm absolutely hopeless at temping, or rather remembering to do it :dohh:!! Good luck with your cycle :hugs::hugs: xXxClick to expand...

Whoops, I meant Natsby! Sorry about that! :blush:


----------



## Sus09

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Besides, Jax only likes to temp rectally.:haha:
> 
> :shhh::rofl:Click to expand...

I have heard that one Jax:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## Natsby

polaris said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polaris said:
> 
> 
> Jax, I would say you definitely did ovulate from your chart, but could you have ovulated a couple of days later than FF is saying, maybe CD 17? So annoying to be late and getting BFNs. Keeping everything crossed that it turns into a BFP for you.
> 
> Thank you Polaris :flower:, but I don't have a chart :shrug: If I'm honest I'm absolutely hopeless at temping, or rather remembering to do it :dohh:!! Good luck with your cycle :hugs::hugs: xXxClick to expand...
> 
> Whoops, I meant Natsby! Sorry about that! :blush:Click to expand...

Oh well if you meant me then thanks. Maybe I did OV late, I don´t have any of the normal symptoms of AF yet so who knows what is going on:shrug:If I don´t get a shift tomorrow I´ll call the DR and change the date for my blood tests (FSH)


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats, maybe CD17.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, girls...tonight is the last call for the Nov thread; granted if you are in another time zone, you could probably sneak one by me as I :sleep: tonight.

The stats will be calculated in the morning, but don't look for anything too scientific.:haha:


----------



## Natsby

Yay I´m on CD one, temp drop and AF. At least I know where I´m at now and can go and get my bloods done tomorrow.


----------



## Jax41

Natsby said:


> Yay I´m on CD one, temp drop and AF. At least I know where I´m at now and can go and get my bloods done tomorrow.

:thumbup: Nice one Nats!!!x


----------



## Jax41

B, I POAS this morning (a FRER pink line one this time), no need for a pic it's as white as the snow you're looking at! So I'm neither at the mo, but I'm 99.9% sure you can stick me down for :witch::growlmad: xXx


----------



## Natsby

Sorry to hear the witch is coming Jax! Damn her either comes when she isn´t wanted or late when she is!


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, girls...I will calculate the stats when I get to my office in a few hours.


----------



## dachsundmom

And here it is!!!!!

Girls, we started the month with 61 testers! :happydance::happydance:

25 of you never came back.:growlmad::ninja::gun:

1 :angel: :cry:

1 still in limbo! I love you J!:hugs::hugs:

AND 7 :bfp:!

So, the end result is 19.4% of us got knocked up! Not too bad for a bunch of :jo:

Thank you for letting me be your testing moderator and please know, it will NEVER happen again! :hugs::flower:


----------



## Milty

ahh Dmom we love you for it!


----------



## polaris

Thanks for doing the testing thread Dmom!


----------



## sumatwsimit

dachsundmom said:


> And here it is!!!!!
> 
> Girls, we started the month with 61 testers! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 25 of you never came back.:growlmad::ninja::gun:
> 
> 1 :angel: :cry:
> 
> 1 still in limbo! I love you J!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> AND 7 :bfp:!
> 
> So, the end result is 19.4% of us got knocked up! Not too bad for a bunch of :jo:
> 
> Thank you for letting me be your testing moderator and please know, it will NEVER happen again! :hugs::flower:

not bad percentage wise at all. thanks dmom. 

it wasn't that bad doing the thread was it? my birthday in jan and was considering offering my services for that month ( all depending on how my december chances turn out).


----------



## dachsundmom

Actually, it's not bad at all..I just was disappointed that so many testers went AWOL.:haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

i think we need to start naming and shaming :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

sumatwsimit said:


> i think we need to start naming and shaming :haha:

That was my original plan.:haha:


----------



## VIKK1

Think I was one of them! :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

VIKK1 said:


> Think I was one of them! :blush:

:growlmad::haha:


----------



## VIKK1

Will try harder this cycle.......promise :wacko:


----------



## Rashaa

I had a very quiet month of no Peeing on a stick lol...but now I will start to order the stuff for next year, to have it ready. I predict another procedure with the all clear in April....

How is everyone doing, and who is starting the December list? And thank you DMom you ROCK.


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> And here it is!!!!!
> 
> Girls, we started the month with 61 testers! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 25 of you never came back.:growlmad::ninja::gun:
> 
> 1 :angel: :cry:
> 
> 1 still in limbo! I love you J!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> AND 7 :bfp:!
> 
> So, the end result is 19.4% of us got knocked up! Not too bad for a bunch of :jo:
> 
> Thank you for letting me be your testing moderator and please know, it will NEVER happen again! :hugs::flower:

Not bad stats :thumbup: Who's in limbo? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax....


----------



## Conina

Well I'm keeping everything crossed that the other 80.6% (you've no idea how long it took my non-mathematical brain to work that out!!) join us next month over on the Pregnancy over 35 section (it's a bit quiet over there without you!!)


----------



## peacebaby

sadly I'm back here to mess the stats up...:cry::cry::cry: just back from the hospital for a final scan which showed that our bean didn't grow.my body just doesn't seem able to do this :nope: so we won't be trying for a few months until we can sort out what the issues are and why this keeps happening. This journey is so hard, trying to deal with it as best we can.

sorry ladies, I've been awful at replying, haven't felt able to be here much but I did read all your messages of support on the "happy holidays' thread and it meant so much to me. Thank you lovely, sweet people :hugs::hugs:

wishing for loads of christmas BFPs for all...I'll be cheering you on!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

We're not going to change anything....:flower:


----------



## Sus09

Peacebaby...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

Sorry to hear that. You did say you felt something was wrong, and doctors did not listen. I do hope they give you answers soon. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

sorry to hear that peacebaby :cry: :hug::hug::hug: hope you get the answers you need soon!!


----------



## Rashaa

Peacebaby, I saw your post in the June babies and was rooting for you :( :hug: my heart goes out to you. :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Peacebaby, I'm so so sorry for your loss. :hugs: My heart goes out to you, it's just so sad that this has happened.


----------



## peacebaby

thank you everyone, you ladies are the best:hugs:

yes, Sus, I had a rapid and sharp drop in progesterone and I knew immediately from past experience as I suddenly got a very cold, shivvery feeling but the doctors brushed me off saying 'just be happy you got pregnant.' blood tests showed I was right but I still had to wait 12 days for today's scan. I'm all over the place but trying to look for the silver lining since we know now what the issues may be and hope to have further tests done. 

just glad I have my safe place here on BnB since none of our family and friends know. here I'm among people who understand.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

:hug: Peacebaby. I'm so so sorry this has happened. How incredibly frustrating when no one will listen to you. I hope you are able to heal emotionally with the support of your OH and us BnBers. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Peacebaby, just wanted to send you massive :hug: sweetie. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Wendyk07

Peacebaby, i am so sorry for your loss and what you have had to go through.

We are all here for you.

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Oww, peacebaby no :hugs::hugs: I'm so so sorry....it doesn't matter if you don't come here too often but just know that I'm thinking about you and sending lots and lots of luv xXx


----------



## Jax41

Dmom....limbo :haha: there's a new challenge dancing under the pole rather than round it :haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Peacebaby, massive :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Conina

Peacebaby :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry hun :cry:


----------



## peacebaby

thank you all. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## VIKK1

peacebaby :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Naturenut

So frustrated! Still no AF (4 days late), which is unheard of for me, usually I'm like clockwork on a 28 day cycle. I tested on CD 27 and again on CD 30 both BFN. I'm now on day 32 - I don't want to test and get another BFN, but I can't help but keep hoping - am I crazy? I just want to know one way or the other so I can move on or not.


----------



## Natsby

SO sorry for your loss Peacebaby!! I hope you get some answers soon and get your sticky bean soon!
Nature nut, Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Naturenut

Hey all, I know most everyone has left this thread now, but I still feel like a November tester as I don't have conclusive result yet (if no one reads this then fine, at least I get my vent) and I don't have an expected testing date for December yet. Kinda in limbo land. I'm going nuts... now 6 days late, still negative tests. How long do I let this go before I contact a doctor? GP or Gyno?

Peacebaby - so sorry for your news. I hope that things look better soon!


----------



## Desperado167

Naturenut said:


> Hey all, I know most everyone has left this thread now, but I still feel like a November tester as I don't have conclusive result yet (if no one reads this then fine, at least I get my vent) and I don't have an expected testing date for December yet. Kinda in limbo land. I'm going nuts... now 6 days late, still negative tests. How long do I let this go before I contact a doctor? GP or Gyno?
> 
> Peacebaby - so sorry for your news. I hope that things look better soon!

So sorry huni ,being in limbo sucks ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:I would go ask for a blood test of your doc ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Naturenut said:


> Hey all, I know most everyone has left this thread now, but I still feel like a November tester as I don't have conclusive result yet (if no one reads this then fine, at least I get my vent) and I don't have an expected testing date for December yet. Kinda in limbo land. I'm going nuts... now 6 days late, still negative tests. How long do I let this go before I contact a doctor? GP or Gyno?
> 
> Peacebaby - so sorry for your news. I hope that things look better soon!

Hi naturenut, how regular are your cycles normally and how many days do they vary by? Do you know when you O'd and are you charting? Hope you get some answers soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sushipat

So sorry for your loss peacebaby :(



I had my positive Saturday morning...still can't believe it!!! Very faint positive but I think it is for real!!!

:dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Viking15

Naturenut, I second the other posting. How regular? Do you chart? Ask for a blood test. Being in limbo sucks big time. 
Sushi, that is fabulous!!! My fingers are crossed for you. Go get a FRER!


----------



## Naturenut

So, AF arrived 13 days late. Negetive hpts throughout. I had made an appointment with the doctor but AF arrived first. I haven't really been charting as I am generally like clockwork on a 28 day cycle, down to the time of day AF arrives. I've been keeping track of dates for the last six months, but not much else. I guess I figured that since I'm so textbook with 28 days that Ov would be easy to predict - but after 4 months nothing and then this weird lateness... I think I will start temping and charting in January. December is just too chaotic and we're going away so probably not the best month to start. Thanks for you thoughts and replies. It's true limbo did suck, and then to be in the same place at the end of it was so disappointing. Off to December!


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Naturenut, that sucks :growlmad:


----------

